# هل هكذا ضحى الآب؟؟



## al_islam_ma7aba (2 يونيو 2006)

*هل هكذا ضحى الآب؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

في حوار بيني وبين القس زكريا بطرس عبر البريد الإلكتروني وجدت في رده تلك القطعة



> ولكن بداية إريدك أن تدركِ مدى المحبة التي احبنا إياها الله حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح مجاناً دون مقابل ليخلصنا من الخطية ومن العذاب كما هو مكتوب في الأنجيل في يوحنا 3 :16 "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية".



والحقيقة أن هذا المقطع من رده أثار عندي الكثير والكثير من التساؤلات

أولا عندما قرأت هذا الجزء من انجيل يوحنا وجدت الآية في ترجمة سميث و فاندايك كالآتي

 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

ولكن حينما قرأت نسخة الملك جيمس وجدت الآتي
For God so loved the world,that he gave his only *begotten* Son,that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

نلاحظ هنا وجود كلمة begotten والتي تعني المولود 

إذن هناك اختلاف بين الترجمتين فلنرجع إذن للنسخة الأصلية (مجازا)
سنجد أن كلمة μονογενη  monogenēs
والتي تعني المولود موجودة
وأعتقد أن قانون الإيمان المسيحي يؤكد أن المسيح مولود ليس مخلوق
فلماذا لم نجد كلمة المولود في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟ هل إخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد؟؟

ثانيا: تضحية الله بابنه 
ويجرنا هذا الموضوع جرا لعدة استفهامات 

1- ما هي التضحية التي ضحاها الله بابنه؟؟ 
ابن الله كما تقولون هو أزلي و ذو طبيعة إلهية وبشرية معا 
إذن فإن الذي مات على الصليب هو الطبيعة البشرية التي أخذها المسيح من السيدة مريم فقط......... أما اللاهوت فلم يصيبه الموت ولم يشعر بأي ألم 
لأن اللاهوت لا يموت ولا يتألم ولا يموت وهو أزلي مثلما تقولون 
إذن ما هي تلك التضحية التي ضحاها الله بابنه؟؟ 
كل ما فعله الله (من وجهة نظركم) أنه خلق جسما بشريا عبارة عن دمية أو تمثال بشري يقوده لاهوت المسيح ليتمم به الخلاص 
إذن لا يوجد أي تضحية من الله ولا يوجد أي تضحية من المسيح ولا يجب عليكم الشكر إلا لتلك الدمية البشرية التي تألمت وماتت على الصليب 
إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله) 
وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب 
الاستفهام الثاني 
2- كيف يكون لله ابن ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يكون مولود ؟؟؟؟

الاستفهام الثالث 
3- مبدأ الخطيئة الأصلية ودفع ثمن الخطيئة عن البشرية هو مبدأ مرفوض عقلا و منطقا 
كيف أحمل أنا كشخص خطيئة أبي وجدي وجد جدي؟؟ 
ما ذنبي أنا فيما فعله آدم في الجنة؟؟؟ 
ما ذنبي أن يحاسبني الله على ذنبه؟؟؟ 

الاستفهام الرابع 
4- لماذا احتاج الله لمريم لكي يولد منها الطبيعة البشرية للابن؟؟؟؟ 
أليست قدرات الله غير محدودة؟؟ 
أليس الله قادر على كل شئ؟؟ 
لماذا انتظر ليدخل روح ابنه في رحم إمرأة ثم انتظر لتلد ثم انتظر ليرضع الطفل ثم انتظر ليكبر 
ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق كل هذا بكلمة واحدة منه بدون الحاجة أساسا للسيدة مريم؟؟؟؟ 

في الحقيقة لقد بعثت بمثل هذا الموضوع كاستفهام للقس زكريا منذ أكثر من أسبوع ولم أجد ردا منه حتى الآن وأنا في انتظار الرد
لذلك أرجو أن نتناقش حتى يأتي الرد

وأشكر مقدما كل من سيكلف نفسه عناء الرد على أسألتي


----------



## ToMa (7 يونيو 2006)

*قبل اى شىء سوف اتكلم بناء على مصداقية مصادرك لاننى لست ملم بجميع الترجمات*

*بمعنى اننى سأفرض ان مصادرك صحيحة*

*على الرغم من تشككى فى صحة روايتك بمناقشتك للاب زكريا بطرس من الاساس*​ 



> فلماذا لم نجد كلمة المولود في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟ هل إخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد؟؟


 
*اولا : اختلاف الترجمات لا ينفى ذكر كلمة " المولود " فى الترجمة العربية فقد ورد ذكرها فى مواضع عديدة منها على سبيل المثال : *

*" فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: "اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ." انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الاول الاية 35*



> 1- ما هي التضحية التي ضحاها الله بابنه؟؟
> ابن الله كما تقولون هو أزلي و ذو طبيعة إلهية وبشرية معا
> إذن فإن الذي مات على الصليب هو الطبيعة البشرية التي أخذها المسيح من السيدة مريم فقط......... أما اللاهوت فلم يصيبه الموت ولم يشعر بأي ألم
> لأن اللاهوت لا يموت ولا يتألم ولا يموت وهو أزلي مثلما تقولون
> إذن ما هي تلك التضحية التي ضحاها الله بابنه؟؟




*تؤمن العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية بإتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت اتحاد كامل والناتج عنه الطبيعة الواحدة بعد الاتحاد ولكنه إتحاد بدون اختلاط او امتزاج او تغيير اى أن اللاهوت له صفاته اللاهوتية والناسوت له صفاته الناسوتية .. فإن الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت فقط كما تقول ولكن مع إتحاده الكامل باللاهوت ولكن كما قولنا فهذا الاتحاد لا يلغى صفات اللاهوت ( الله لا يموت ولا يشعر بالألم ) وبالتالى يكون الفداء قد تم عن طريق التجسد بموت الجسد المتحد باللاهوت .*




> 2- كيف يكون لله ابن ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يكون مولود ؟؟؟؟


 
*تحدثنا كثيراً عن تلك النقطة وقلنا مراراً وتكراراً أن ولادة الابن من الاب كولادة الفكرة من العقل فلم تكن ولادة تناسلية ناتجة عن جماع جنسى (حاشالله).*



> كيف أحمل أنا كشخص خطيئة أبي وجدي وجد جدي؟؟
> ما ذنبي أنا فيما فعله آدم في الجنة؟؟؟
> ما ذنبي أن يحاسبني الله على ذنبه؟؟؟




*توراثت الاجيال خطيئة ابينا ادم بالدم والذى يكون مصدره الاب فى العملية التناسلية (مما يفسر ولادة السيد المسيح بدون اب اى بدون خطية).*

*اما عن سؤالك ما ذنبك فيما فعله ادم فى الجنة يجعلنا نتسائل ايضاً وما ذنب الاطفال التى تولد بتشوهات ناتجة عن ادمان الاب او الام وغيرها الكثير ؟؟؟*




> 4- لماذا احتاج الله لمريم لكي يولد منها الطبيعة البشرية للابن؟؟؟؟


 

*سؤالك هذا يحتاج لسؤال اهم واعمق وهو لماذا تمت عملية التجسد من الاساس ؟ والاجابة : تمت عملية التجسد لفداء الجنس البشرى من حكم الموت الناتج عن خطيئة ابينا ادم ومن الشروط الاساسية الواجب توافرها فى الفادى ان يكون انساناً كاملاً يشبهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطية وحدها (وتم ذلك بولادته من العذراء مريم) . لذلك لم يكن ممكناً ان يأتى المسيح بأى طريقة اخرى سوى التجسد الكامل من العذراء مريم .* 


*وفى النهاية اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلاتك*​


----------



## Mh@MihOo (7 يونيو 2006)

> في حوار بيني وبين القس زكريا بطرس عبر البريد الإلكتروني وجدت في رده تلك القطعة


 
*اعتقد ما دام حضرتك بتراسل ابونا زكريا وبتبعتله ويرد عليك ممكن برضه تبعتله وتسأله وهو يرد عليك*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (7 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
*وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين*

*أولا قبل كل شئ أشكرك أخ توما على تحملك عناء الرد *
*على الرغم من أن الرد تأخر قليلا*
*ولكن لتكن هذه هي بدايتنا*

*



قبل اى شىء سوف اتكلم بناء على مصداقية مصادرك لاننى لست ملم بجميع الترجمات

بمعنى اننى سأفرض ان مصادرك صحيحة


أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*مصادري كلها مسيحية 100%*
*وأخبرني بالطريقة التي تريد أن تتأكد بها من صحة المصادر وأنا أؤكدها لك*

*



على الرغم من تشككى فى صحة روايتك بمناقشتك للاب زكريا بطرس من الاساس

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
وهل الكلام و المناقشة مع ذلك القس من الصعوبة لدرجة أن لا تصدق أنني ناقشته

لا يا أخ توما صدق ذلك من كل قلبك
وصدق ما هو أكبر من ذلك أنني منذ أسبوعين لم أتلقى منه رد على ما طرحته من أسئلة في مشاركتي السابقة

وإذا أردت أن تتأكد من صحة كلامي (مع أنني لا يهمني أن أؤكده أم لا ولكني لا أحب أن أظهر بصورة كاذب) فأمامك أحد طريقتين للتأكد
1- أن أرفق لك صور من بريدي الخاص فيها حوارتي معه
2- أن أعطيك كلمة السر الخاصة بالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي حتى تدخله بنفسك وتتأكد ولا مانع عمدي من ذلك بتاتا
فكما قال رئيس الوزراء البريطاني للرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق حينما رآه عريانا "ليس لدى رئيس وزراء بريطانيا ما يخفيه عن رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية"
فأنا أقول لك ليس لدي ما أخفيه





اولا : اختلاف الترجمات لا ينفى ذكر كلمة " المولود " فى الترجمة العربية فقد ورد ذكرها فى مواضع عديدة منها على سبيل المثال : 

" فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: "اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ." انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الاول الاية 35


أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا المثال الذي أتيت لي به هو مثال يثبت أن المسيح مولود من مريم أمه
ولكن الآية التي لم أجد كلمة المولود فيها تدل على أن هذا الإبن مولود لله (ابنه الوحيد المولود)

وبذلك أعيد السؤال مرة أخرى
فلماذا لم نجد كلمة المولود في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟ هل إخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد؟؟





تؤمن العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية بإتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت اتحاد كامل والناتج عنه الطبيعة الواحدة بعد الاتحاد ولكنه إتحاد بدون اختلاط او امتزاج او تغيير اى أن اللاهوت له صفاته اللاهوتية والناسوت له صفاته الناسوتية .. فإن الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت فقط كما تقول ولكن مع إتحاده الكامل باللاهوت ولكن كما قولنا فهذا الاتحاد لا يلغى صفات اللاهوت ( الله لا يموت ولا يشعر بالألم ) وبالتالى يكون الفداء قد تم عن طريق التجسد بموت الجسد المتحد باللاهوت .


أنقر للتوسيع...


ممتاز
أنت بذلك تؤيد كلامي تماما
هناك أي نعم اتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت ولكن دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير
والذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت
والذي تألم على الصليب هو الناسوت

وأعيد ما قلته أنت سابقا "وبالتالى يكون الفداء قد تم عن طريق التجسد بموت الجسد المتحد باللاهوت "
وهذا ما أقوله أنا تماما
أن الله قد خلق دمية بشرية تسمى جسد المسيح
واتحد معها كما تقول
وتألمت تلك الدمية البشرية
ثم ماتت تلك الدمية البشرية

أين تلك التضحية التي تقولن أن الآب ضحاها؟؟؟
أن لا أرى أي تضحية في ذلك

أنتم تقولون أن الآب ضحى وبذل ابنه الوحيد من أجلنا
والإبن الإلهي الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح لم يمسه أي أذى أو أي مكروه ولم يمت ولم يشعر حتى بذرة ألم
فما هي تلك التضحية؟؟؟





تحدثنا كثيراً عن تلك النقطة وقلنا مراراً وتكراراً أن ولادة الابن من الاب كولادة الفكرة من العقل فلم تكن ولادة تناسلية ناتجة عن جماع جنسى (حاشالله).

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم أقصد أبدا أن أقول أنها ولادة تناسلية لأنني أعلم ذلك

ولكن هل المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يتفرد ببنوته لله؟؟؟ أم هناك غيره أبناء لله؟؟
و كنت أتسائل ما معنى البنوة هنا هل هو أمر رمزي أم أمر آخر؟؟؟





توراثت الاجيال خطيئة ابينا ادم بالدم والذى يكون مصدره الاب فى العملية التناسلية (مما يفسر ولادة السيد المسيح بدون اب اى بدون خطية).

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا رجل ... وهل هذا يعقل؟؟؟
فلنفرض أن أبي قتل وسرق ثم أنجبني
هل بذلك يحاسبني الله على ما فعله أبى؟؟؟
هل هذا هو العدل ؟؟





وما ذنب الاطفال التى تولد بتشوهات ناتجة عن ادمان الاب او الام وغيرها الكثير ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه وراثة فسيولوجية بحتة ولن يحاسبه الله عليها

ولكن ألا ترى أن هذا السؤال يجب توجيهه لك أنت؟؟؟
هل تعلم كيف؟؟

الأب رجل مدمن
له عقاب في الدنيا بأن يولد له أبناء بهم تشوهات
له عقاب في الآخرة على أمرين ... الأول أنه أدمن وضر نفسه والثاني أنه بإدمانه ضر أبناءه

الإبن 
جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)
سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه
أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟





ومن الشروط الاساسية الواجب توافرها فى الفادى ان يكون انساناً كاملاً يشبهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطية وحدها (وتم ذلك بولادته من العذراء مريم) . لذلك لم يكن ممكناً ان يأتى المسيح بأى طريقة اخرى سوى التجسد الكامل من العذراء مريم . 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولكن ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق الجسد البشري المتجسد دون الانتظار للحمل والولادة والنفاس والرضاعة والطفولة؟؟ فيكون بذلك بشري عادي مثله مثل باقي البشر وينطبق عليه الشروط أنه بلا خطيئة

مرة أخرى أشكرك أخ توما على ردك
وفي انتظار المزيد من الحوار



 

*


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

سؤال بسيط ممكن تقولى اخى الحبيب ايه الفرق بين 
ابنه الوحيد 
و
only *begotten* 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *
> هذا المثال الذي أتيت لي به هو مثال يثبت أن المسيح مولود من مريم أمه
> ولكن الآية التي لم أجد كلمة المولود فيها تدل على أن هذا الإبن مولود لله (ابنه الوحيد المولود)
> *


* افهم من كدا ان مفيش آية من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان المسيح ابن الله 




			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		



ممتاز
أنت بذلك تؤيد كلامي تماما
هناك أي نعم اتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت ولكن دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير
والذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت
والذي تألم على الصليب هو الناسوت

وأعيد ما قلته أنت سابقا "وبالتالى يكون الفداء قد تم عن طريق التجسد بموت الجسد المتحد باللاهوت "
وهذا ما أقوله أنا تماما
أن الله قد خلق دمية بشرية تسمى جسد المسيح
واتحد معها كما تقول
وتألمت تلك الدمية البشرية
ثم ماتت تلك الدمية البشرية

أين تلك التضحية التي تقولن أن الآب ضحاها؟؟؟
أن لا أرى أي تضحية في ذلك

أنتم تقولون أن الآب ضحى وبذل ابنه الوحيد من أجلنا
والإبن الإلهي الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح لم يمسه أي أذى أو أي مكروه ولم يمت ولم يشعر حتى بذرة ألم
فما هي تلك التضحية؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


هناك لبس شديد في الموضوع وهو ان السيد المسيح كان يشعر بتلك الالام الكثيرة والكبيرة وكان يتمم ما وعد به في العهد القديم ولقد جاء الجنود ليعطوه خلا ليشرب ولكنه رفض حتى لا يخفف من الالامه ويستوفى جميع ديوننا 
ان السيد المسيح كان شاعرا بكل الالم 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		


لم أقصد أبدا أن أقول أنها ولادة تناسلية لأنني أعلم ذلك

ولكن هل المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يتفرد ببنوته لله؟؟؟ أم هناك غيره أبناء لله؟؟
و كنت أتسائل ما معنى البنوة هنا هل هو أمر رمزي أم أمر آخر؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب بنوتنا نحن الله تختلف تماما لبنوة المسيح لله فبنوة المسيح لله تعنى انه الله فعلا والدليل على ذلك كثيرا وهو مثلا ان تقول هذا ابن مصر فهل هذا يستدعى ان مصر تزوجت وانجبت بالتاكيد لا ولكن هذا يدل على مدى اصله 
فكوننا نقول ان المسيح ابن الله فاننا نعنى انه الله فعلا 
يضاف الى هذا ان ما فهمه اليهود من اقواله بانه ابن الله هو نفس المعنى الذي نؤمن به نحن ولو قرات في الكتاب المقدس لتجد انهم كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه ويقتلوه لانه قال ان الله ابوه جعل نفسه معادلا لله 
اذن فبنوة المسيح للآب تعنى وبكل يقين انه الله الواحدج 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		



يا رجل ... وهل هذا يعقل؟؟؟
فلنفرض أن أبي قتل وسرق ثم أنجبني
هل بذلك يحاسبني الله على ما فعله أبى؟؟؟
هل هذا هو العدل ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب عندما يقال ان هذا الطفل اصيب البمرض الفلانى وراثيا اسمح لى ان اسالك هل الله ظالم لكى يجعل هذا الطفل مثل ابوه 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		


هذه وراثة فسيولوجية بحتة ولن يحاسبه الله عليها

ولكن ألا ترى أن هذا السؤال يجب توجيهه لك أنت؟؟؟
هل تعلم كيف؟؟

الأب رجل مدمن
له عقاب في الدنيا بأن يولد له أبناء بهم تشوهات
له عقاب في الآخرة على أمرين ... الأول أنه أدمن وضر نفسه والثاني أنه بإدمانه ضر أبناءه

الإبن 
جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)
سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه
أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب وهل عدل الله الن يولد لهذا الردل طفل مشوه فماذنب الطفل ان يتحمل نتيجة اخطاء ابوه اخى الفاضل وان يولد مشوها ولا يتمتع بطفولته مثل باقى الاطفال فهل هذا عدل 
اخى الحبيب هكذا يجب ان يكون السؤال 


*


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *
> هذا المثال الذي أتيت لي به هو مثال يثبت أن المسيح مولود من مريم أمه
> ولكن الآية التي لم أجد كلمة المولود فيها تدل على أن هذا الإبن مولود لله (ابنه الوحيد المولود)
> *


* افهم من كدا ان مفيش آية من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان المسيح ابن الله 




			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		



ممتاز
أنت بذلك تؤيد كلامي تماما
هناك أي نعم اتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت ولكن دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير
والذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت
والذي تألم على الصليب هو الناسوت

وأعيد ما قلته أنت سابقا "وبالتالى يكون الفداء قد تم عن طريق التجسد بموت الجسد المتحد باللاهوت "
وهذا ما أقوله أنا تماما
أن الله قد خلق دمية بشرية تسمى جسد المسيح
واتحد معها كما تقول
وتألمت تلك الدمية البشرية
ثم ماتت تلك الدمية البشرية

أين تلك التضحية التي تقولن أن الآب ضحاها؟؟؟
أن لا أرى أي تضحية في ذلك

أنتم تقولون أن الآب ضحى وبذل ابنه الوحيد من أجلنا
والإبن الإلهي الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح لم يمسه أي أذى أو أي مكروه ولم يمت ولم يشعر حتى بذرة ألم
فما هي تلك التضحية؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


هناك لبس شديد في الموضوع وهو ان السيد المسيح كان يشعر بتلك الالام الكثيرة والكبيرة وكان يتمم ما وعد به في العهد القديم ولقد جاء الجنود ليعطوه خلا ليشرب ولكنه رفض حتى لا يخفف من الالامه ويستوفى جميع ديوننا 
ان السيد المسيح كان شاعرا بكل الالم 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		


لم أقصد أبدا أن أقول أنها ولادة تناسلية لأنني أعلم ذلك

ولكن هل المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يتفرد ببنوته لله؟؟؟ أم هناك غيره أبناء لله؟؟
و كنت أتسائل ما معنى البنوة هنا هل هو أمر رمزي أم أمر آخر؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب بنوتنا نحن الله تختلف تماما لبنوة المسيح لله فبنوة المسيح لله تعنى انه الله فعلا والدليل على ذلك كثيرا وهو مثلا ان تقول هذا ابن مصر فهل هذا يستدعى ان مصر تزوجت وانجبت بالتاكيد لا ولكن هذا يدل على مدى اصله 
فكوننا نقول ان المسيح ابن الله فاننا نعنى انه الله فعلا 
يضاف الى هذا ان ما فهمه اليهود من اقواله بانه ابن الله هو نفس المعنى الذي نؤمن به نحن ولو قرات في الكتاب المقدس لتجد انهم كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه ويقتلوه لانه قال ان الله ابوه جعل نفسه معادلا لله 
اذن فبنوة المسيح للآب تعنى وبكل يقين انه الله الواحدج 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		



يا رجل ... وهل هذا يعقل؟؟؟
فلنفرض أن أبي قتل وسرق ثم أنجبني
هل بذلك يحاسبني الله على ما فعله أبى؟؟؟
هل هذا هو العدل ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب عندما يقال ان هذا الطفل اصيب البمرض الفلانى وراثيا اسمح لى ان اسالك هل الله ظالم لكى يجعل هذا الطفل مثل ابوه 


			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		


هذه وراثة فسيولوجية بحتة ولن يحاسبه الله عليها

ولكن ألا ترى أن هذا السؤال يجب توجيهه لك أنت؟؟؟
هل تعلم كيف؟؟

الأب رجل مدمن
له عقاب في الدنيا بأن يولد له أبناء بهم تشوهات
له عقاب في الآخرة على أمرين ... الأول أنه أدمن وضر نفسه والثاني أنه بإدمانه ضر أبناءه

الإبن 
جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)
سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه
أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى الحبيب وهل عدل الله الن يولد لهذا الردل طفل مشوه فماذنب الطفل ان يتحمل نتيجة اخطاء ابوه اخى الفاضل وان يولد مشوها ولا يتمتع بطفولته مثل باقى الاطفال فهل هذا عدل 
اخى الحبيب هكذا يجب ان يكون السؤال 


*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين

الأخ بيبو



> سؤال بسيط ممكن تقولى اخى الحبيب ايه الفرق بين
> ابنه الوحيد
> و
> only *begotten*
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الفرق واضح
الكلمة الإنجليزية تعني الإبن الوحيد المولود له

*



افهم من كدا ان مفيش آية من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان المسيح ابن الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا لا ليس هذا قصدي*
*أنا أقصد أن الآية التي أتى بها الأخ توما تتكلم عن أن المسيح بن الله ومولود من مريم أمه*
*أنا أريد آية في الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن أن المسيح بن الله ومولود من الله حتى أتأكد أن إخفاء هذا الجزء في الترجمة ليس مقصودا*

*



هناك لبس شديد في الموضوع وهو ان السيد المسيح كان يشعر بتلك الالام الكثيرة والكبيرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعذرني أخ بيبو كلامك هنا سطحي جدا

*سؤال لك حتى يتضح الأمر
ماذا كان السيد المسيح قبل أن يتجسد في الجسد؟؟؟؟
كان إله كامل من إله كامل مثلما يقول قانون الإيمان المسيحي
كان إله بلا جسد بشري
عندما أراد أن يقوم بالصلب خلق الآب لابنه جسد مخلوق من مريم
وقام الابن بالامتزاج مع ذلك الجسد 
هل كان الإله يشعر بالألم؟؟؟؟ هل مات الإله ؟؟؟؟ الإجابة ...لا
إذن الذي شعر بالألم ومات هو السيد المسيح البشري المخلوق من مريم
وليس يسوع الإله
إذن فالآب لم يضحي بشئ

أخ بيبو أنا لا أفرض عليكم رأي نحن نتحاور وهذه هي استنتاجتي وليتفضل أي من الأخوة الموجودين بتوضيح خطأي في هذه الاستنتاجات

*



اخى الحبيب بنوتنا نحن الله تختلف تماما لبنوة المسيح لله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من أين أتيت بهذا الإختلاف ؟؟؟*
*هل هناك شئ آخر تحصلون منه على العقيدة غير الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*
*الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر أي فرق بين بنوة الله للمسيح أو بنوة الله للناس*
*فمن أين أتيت بهذا الفرق؟؟؟*

*



فبنوة المسيح لله تعنى انه الله فعلا والدليل على ذلك كثيرا وهو مثلا ان تقول هذا ابن مصر فهل هذا يستدعى ان مصر تزوجت وانجبت بالتاكيد لا ولكن هذا يدل على مدى اصله 
فكوننا نقول ان المسيح ابن الله فاننا نعنى انه الله فعلا 
يضاف الى هذا ان ما فهمه اليهود من اقواله بانه ابن الله هو نفس المعنى الذي نؤمن به نحن ولو قرات في الكتاب المقدس لتجد انهم كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه ويقتلوه لانه قال ان الله ابوه جعل نفسه معادلا لله 
اذن فبنوة المسيح للآب تعنى وبكل يقين انه الله الواحدج

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
هذا اتجاه آخر وهو ألوهية المسيح
ما رأيك أن نفتح لها موضوع منفصل؟؟؟

*



اخى الحبيب عندما يقال ان هذا الطفل اصيب البمرض الفلانى وراثيا اسمح لى ان اسالك هل الله ظالم لكى يجعل هذا الطفل مثل ابوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



اخى الحبيب وهل عدل الله الن يولد لهذا الردل طفل مشوه فماذنب الطفل ان يتحمل نتيجة اخطاء ابوه اخى الفاضل وان يولد مشوها ولا يتمتع بطفولته مثل باقى الاطفال فهل هذا عدل 
اخى الحبيب هكذا يجب ان يكون السؤال 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
يا أخ بيبو أنا ذكرت ردا على هذا السؤال 

*هذه وراثة فسيولوجية بحتة ولن يحاسبه الله عليها

ولكن ألا ترى أن هذا السؤال يجب توجيهه لك أنت؟؟؟*
*هل تعلم كيف؟؟*

*الأب رجل مدمن*
*له عقاب في الدنيا بأن يولد له أبناء بهم تشوهات*
*له عقاب في الآخرة على أمرين ... الأول أنه أدمن وضر نفسه والثاني أنه بإدمانه ضر أبناءه*

*الإبن على حسب شريعتكم في ميراث الخطيئة*
*جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)*
*سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه*
*أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟*

يا رجل حتى أدنى القوانين الوضعية وأكثرها ظلما وجورا لم تقل أن الأبناء يرثون ذنوب الآباء
فهل يعقل أن يضع الله شريعة كهذه؟؟؟

*ولكن ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق الجسد البشري المتجسد دون الانتظار للحمل والولادة والنفاس والرضاعة والطفولة؟؟ فيكون بذلك بشري عادي مثله مثل باقي البشر وينطبق عليه الشروط أنه بلا خطيئة*


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> الفرق واضح
> الكلمة الإنجليزية تعني الإبن الوحيد المولود له



واذن اين بالضبط الفرق فالمعنى واحد يا اخى الحبيب 
الاية بالعربية تقول " حتى *بذل ابنه* الوحيد " اين الفرق بين الايتين 



			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *لا لا ليس هذا قصدي*
> *أنا أقصد أن الآية التي أتى بها الأخ توما تتكلم عن أن المسيح بن الله ومولود من مريم أمه*
> *أنا أريد آية في الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن أن المسيح بن الله ومولود من الله حتى أتأكد أن إخفاء هذا الجزء في الترجمة ليس مقصودا*


 الحقيقة لا افهم قصدك لأن الاية تقول التى اتى بها الاخ توما " *يدعى ابن الله* "  تجد ايضا اثناء عماد السيد المسيح اعتراف الكتناب المقدس بان المسيح هو ابن الله 




			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *اعذرني أخ بيبو كلامك هنا سطحي جدا*
> 
> سؤال لك حتى يتضح الأمر
> ماذا كان السيد المسيح قبل أن يتجسد في الجسد؟؟؟؟
> ...



في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدءئ عند الله كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس والنور اضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه .
اظن ان هذه الاية رد شافى على كلامك 



			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *من أين أتيت بهذا الإختلاف ؟؟؟*
> *هل هناك شئ آخر تحصلون منه على العقيدة غير الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*
> *الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر أي فرق بين بنوة الله للمسيح أو بنوة الله للناس*
> *فمن أين أتيت بهذا الفرق؟؟؟*


 
اولا الفرق  في ان السميح هو الله ام نحن اولادا روحانيين لله ولسنا كوننا اولاد الله هذا يعنى اننا اله لا حاشا 





			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> هذا اتجاه آخر وهو ألوهية المسيح
> ما رأيك أن نفتح لها موضوع منفصل؟؟؟


   ا فتح ما تشاء 






			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *الأب رجل مدمن*
> *له عقاب في الدنيا بأن يولد له أبناء بهم تشوهات*
> *له عقاب في الآخرة على أمرين ... الأول أنه أدمن وضر نفسه والثاني أنه بإدمانه ضر أبناءه*


   المشكلة اخى الحبيب انك اجبت على نفسك 
انت تقول له عقاب في الدنيا 
وهذا العقاب من الذى دفعه جاء ما يفعله الاب 
الجواب هم الابناء 
اذن لماضا يعاقب الله الابناء على شئ لم يفعلوه 
الحق انها نتيجة لما فعله هذا الاب فآدم أخطا ونحن ورثنا هذه الخطية وكان لابد ان يدفع الثمن ولكن من يستطيع ان يدفع الثمن هذا لذلك تجسد السيد المسيح ومات لاجلنا جميعا ليوفى ذلك الدين 



			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *ولكن ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق الجسد البشري المتجسد دون الانتظار للحمل والولادة والنفاس والرضاعة والطفولة؟؟ فيكون بذلك بشري عادي مثله مثل باقي البشر وينطبق عليه الشروط أنه بلا خطيئة*


بخصوص هذا الامر هل تقبل انسانا دون اصل له


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (10 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده

الأخ بيبو
أنت لم تفهم قصدي بعد
أنا أقصد أن قانون ايمانكم المسيحي يقول أن بنوة الله للمسيح من خلال ولادة

ولكن هذه الكلمة تم اخفاؤها من النسخة العربية أن الإبن مولود من الآب ... لماذا؟؟




> في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدءئ عند الله كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس والنور اضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه .
> اظن ان هذه الاية رد شافى على كلامك



شئ جميل جدا
أنت تقول أن المسيح إله كامل قبل التجسد
عندما أراد أن يقوم بالصلب خلق الآب لابنه جسد دمية بشرية يحركها هو مخلوقة من مريم
وقام الابن بالامتزاج مع ذلك الجسد 
هل كان الإله يشعر بالألم؟؟؟؟ هل مات الإله ؟؟؟؟ الإجابة ...لا
إذن الذي شعر بالألم ومات هو السيد المسيح البشري المخلوق من مريم
وليس يسوع الإله
إذن فالآب لم يضحي بشئ




> اولا الفرق في ان السميح هو الله ام نحن اولادا روحانيين لله ولسنا كوننا اولاد الله هذا يعنى اننا اله لا حاشا



يا عزيزي من أين أتيتم بهذا الفارق
من أين أتيتم أنكم أبناء روحانيين بينما هو إله؟؟؟
هو لم يقل أبدا أن هناك فارق
هو قال أنه ابن الله مثلما أنتم أبناء الله ولم يذكر أي فارق بين هذا وذاك
هل هناك مصدر آخر لعقيدتكم غير الكتاب المقدس قال هذا الكلام؟؟




> فتح ما تشاء


شكرا لك 
فلقد فتحت هذا الموضوع مع الأخ نيومان



> الجواب هم الابناء
> اذن لماضا يعاقب الله الابناء على شئ لم يفعلوه



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
وهل عاقبهم الله على شئ
عندما يأتي الآب ويمسك بسكين ثم يفقأ عين ابنه
أو يقطع أذن ابنه 
أو يقطع لسان ابنه
فهل بذلك عاقب الله الإبن؟؟؟
هل ستقول لي ما ذنب الإبن في أن يتحمل ذنب أبوه
الرجل المدمن الذي يؤذي ذريته هو تماما كمن أمسك بسكين وأذى ولده
هذا يندرج تحت بند الأذى المباشر من شخص لشخص

ولكن نحن نتكلم عن شئ آخر

نحن نتكلم عن حساب يوم الدينونة أو يوم القيامة
هل سيحاسب الله الناس على أفعال أباءهم؟؟؟؟
هل لو قتل أبي شخص ما سأجد الله يحاسبني على هذا الفعل؟؟
هل هذا منطق ؟؟



> بخصوص هذا الامر هل تقبل انسانا دون اصل له



أنت بذلك لا تقبل بآدم أساسا
لا تقبل بأبو البشرية
كما أن المسيح الآن بلا آب أي أنه بلا نسب من جهة الأب
فما المانع أن يكون مثل آدم ؟؟؟

شكرا لك


----------



## ToMa (11 يونيو 2006)

> *فأمامك أحد طريقتين للتأكد
> 1- أن أرفق لك صور من بريدي الخاص فيها حوارتي معه
> 2- أن أعطيك كلمة السر الخاصة بالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي حتى تدخله بنفسك وتتأكد ولا مانع عمدي من ذلك بتاتا*




*ها انت قد عرضت الطريقتين ولى الحق فى الاختيار ولذا فأنا اختار الطريقة الثانية لأن الصور من الممكن وبكل سهولة تزويرها لذلك انا قبلت ان تعطينى كلمة السر الخاصة ببريدك الالكترونى حتى اتأكد بنفسى ... إن لم يكن لديك اى مانع كما قلت " ولا مانع عندي من ذلك بتاتا ".*




> *هذا المثال الذي أتيت لي به هو مثال يثبت أن المسيح مولود من مريم أمه
> ولكن الآية التي لم أجد كلمة المولود فيها تدل على أن هذا الإبن مولود لله (ابنه الوحيد المولود)
> 
> وبذلك أعيد السؤال مرة أخرى
> فلماذا لم نجد كلمة المولود في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟ هل إخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد؟؟*




*اخى الحبيب لست ارى اى سبب لاصرارك على كلمة المولود على الرغم من ان كلمة ابن الله لها ذات المعنى الذى تريده كما ان قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى يقول " .. المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور .. " وكما سبق واوضحنا ان ولادة الابن من الآب كولادة الفكرة من العقل وكما يقولون " بنات الافكار " *

*وانت تقول هل اخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد ؟؟ ولكنى اسألك ماذا تقصد بهذا السؤال ؟ إن كنت تقصد شيئاً محدداً فأرجو منك الوضوح وعدم المراوغة .*




> *ممتاز
> أنت بذلك تؤيد كلامي تماما
> هناك أي نعم اتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت ولكن دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير
> والذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت
> والذي تألم على الصليب هو الناسوت*




*مرة اخرى اقول لك ان الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت *

*سؤالك هو لماذا لم يمت اللاهوت ايضا والاجابة بسيطة ان الله حى من الازل والى الابد ولا يموت *

*اما عن قولك ان الله خلق دمية هى التى ماتت وبذلك لا يكون هناك تضيحة اقول لك ..*

*هل اذا مات توما يقولون (مات توما) ام (مات جسد توما) ؟*

*وسؤال اخر .. هل تريد ان يموت الله (حاشا) حتى تقتنع بالتضحية فى الفداء ؟*




> *ولكن هل المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يتفرد ببنوته لله؟؟؟ أم هناك غيره أبناء لله؟؟
> و كنت أتسائل ما معنى البنوة هنا هل هو أمر رمزي أم أمر آخر؟؟؟*




*يتفرد السيد المسيح ببنوته لله من الناحية الالهية *

*اما نحن فأبناء لله من الناحية الروحية *

*بمعنى ان السيد المسيح هو أقنوم الابن المساوى للآب فى الجوهر .*

*ولكننا نصير ابناء لله عندما نتبع وصاياه فى الكتاب المقدس .. مثال(للتوضيح فقط) : *

*عندما اوصيك بشىء وانت قد  حفظته فأقول انك ابناً لى لانك اطعت وصيتى .*





> *هذه وراثة فسيولوجية بحتة ولن يحاسبه الله عليها*


 
*انت لم تجب على سؤالى حتى الان فسؤالى محدد جدا وواضح وهو ما ذنب هؤلاء الاطفال فى وراثة تلك الامراض ؟؟؟*




> *ولكن ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق الجسد البشري المتجسد دون الانتظار للحمل والولادة والنفاس والرضاعة والطفولة؟؟ فيكون بذلك بشري عادي مثله مثل باقي البشر وينطبق عليه الشروط أنه بلا خطيئة*


 
*من حيث القدرة فالله قادر على كل شىء ولكننى سبق وان قلت لك انه يجب ان يكون الفادى انساناً كاملاً يحمل به مثل سائر البشر ويولد ويرضع ويكبر مثله مثل اى انسان فى كل شىء ماعدا الخطية وحدها .*




> *مرة أخرى أشكرك أخ توما على ردك
> وفي انتظار المزيد من الحوار*




*علام تشكرنى ؟ انت سألت وحقك عليا هو الاجابة بصدر رحب وانا تحت امرك فى اى وقت وفى اى استفسار وانا معك حتى النهاية فلا تكرر شكرك هذا رجاءً .*

*وفى النهاية لى تعليق بسيط على كلامك مع الاخ بيبو فأنت قلت :*



> عندما أراد أن يقوم بالصلب خلق الآب لابنه جسد مخلوق من مريم
> وقام الابن بالامتزاج مع ذلك الجسد




*وهذا يتنافى مع عقيدتنا فقد قلت لك من قبل ان اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بدون اختلاط او امتزاج او تغيير* 


*وها انا فى انتظار ردك على مشاركتى وتذكر جيدا ما قولته لك بخصوص كلمة السر الخاصة ببريدك الالكترونى* ​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين

الأخ توما

*



ها انت قد عرضت الطريقتين ولى الحق فى الاختيار ولذا فأنا اختار الطريقة الثانية لأن الصور من الممكن وبكل سهولة تزويرها لذلك انا قبلت ان تعطينى كلمة السر الخاصة ببريدك الالكترونى حتى اتأكد بنفسى ... إن لم يكن لديك اى مانع كما قلت " ولا مانع عندي من ذلك بتاتا ".

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو لم أكن اقصد هذا فعلا فلماذا كتبته؟؟؟؟:flowers: *
*سأرسل لك كلمة السر على  الرسائل الخاصة حالا*
*ولن أرد على مداخلتك حتى أرى ردك على ما وجدته بداخل بريدي*
*وأرجو أن تخبرني حين النتهاء حتى أقوم بتغيير كلمة السر مرة أخرى*

*ولا زلت أصر أن الحوار مع ذلك القس ليس من الشرف والمنعة ما يجعلك تتحدث هكذا*


----------



## ToMa (12 يونيو 2006)

*للاسف الشديد ..*

*كما توقعت رؤيتى لبريدك الالكترونى زادت من شكوكى ..*

*انت تقول ان هناك حوارا دار بينك وبين القمص زكريا بطرس ..*

*وحسب ما فهمت كان ذلك عن طريق رسائل البريد الالكترونى ..*

*ولكن البريد يحتوى على الرسالة الاخيرة المرسلة منك فى صندوق الوارد !!!؟؟؟ (احتاج الى تفسير) ..*

*كما رأيت رسالتك الاولى للرد على ما ارسله لك كما تقول ووجدت فيها الاتى .. " شكرا لك قس زكريا على لطفك وترحيبك *

*أولا أعتذر بشدة عن تأخري لأنني كنت مشغول جدا في الامتحانات *


*وليكن حوارنا بناءا و يحتوي على الاحترام المتبادل "*

*وهنا اطرح عليك سؤالين اعتقد ان لديك اجابة عليهم :*

*1 - اين هو هذا الاحترام المتبادل الذى تطلبه وانت غير ملتزم به تجاه القمص زكريا ؟؟؟ تطلب منه الاحترام المتبادل فى رسائلك إليه وتأتى الى هنا لتسبه !!!!!!!!*




> *ولا زلت أصر أن الحوار مع ذلك القس ليس من الشرف*


 
*وكما قولت لى فى رسالتك الخاصة بالحرف الواحد :*



> و سأرسل لك كلمة السر الخاصة ببريدي الالكتروني ليس لإثبات أنني تحدثت مع ذلك القس أبدا لأن الحديث معه حقا لا يشرفني
> 
> ولكن أنا أرسل لك حتى تعلم أن المسلم لا يكذب


 
*ولكنى علمت الان ان المسلم ................*​ 
*ولك ان تعتبر هذا السؤال تحذيراً اولاً واخيراً لعدم تخطى حدود الادب فى الحوار *​ 
*2 - انت تعتذر له عن تأخيرك وانت مجرد طالب مشغولياتك هى المذاكرة والامتحانات بينما دخلت هنا لتقول لنا انه لم يجب عليك لمدة اكثر من اسبوع .. فهل لى ان اسألك كم كانت مدة تأخرك فى الرد على القمص زكريا بسبب امتحاناتك ؟؟؟ مع الفارق الكبير بين مشغوليات انسان عادى مثلك ومشغوليات شخص مثل القمص زكريا (لقاءات تليفزيونية ، لقاءات غرفة البال توك ، مشغوليات شخصية ، وغيرها ما لا نعلمه) .. رجاء اجابة محددة*



*ها انا الان قد ارحتك وقولت لك ردى بخصوص ما رأيته ببريدك الالكترونى *​ 
*ولك الان ان تقوم بتغيير كلمة السر الخاصة بهذا البريد الوهـ ............*​ 
*وانا قد طرحت عليك ثلاث نقاط واحدة تحتاج الى توضيح والاخرتان تحتاجا الى اجابات محدده*​ 
*ستجد الثلاث نقاط باللون الاحمر *​ 
*وبعد ان تجيب على مشاركتى بخصوص القمص زكريا لك ان تجيب على مشاركتى بخصوص موضوع التضحية*​ 
*ملحوظة اخيرة : تذكر جيدا انك هنا لا تتعامل مع اطفال *​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين

يا توما
*



كما توقعت رؤيتى لبريدك الالكترونى زادت من شكوكى ..

انت تقول ان هناك حوارا دار بينك وبين القمص زكريا بطرس ..

وحسب ما فهمت كان ذلك عن طريق رسائل البريد الالكترونى ..

ولكن البريد يحتوى على الرسالة الاخيرة المرسلة منك فى صندوق الوارد !!!؟؟؟ (احتاج الى تفسير) ..


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
لا يا توما
الرسالة الموجودة في صندوق الوارد هي رسالة مرسلة منه هو 
ولكنها كانت ردا على رسالة سابقة مني
وللأسف الشديد هذه الرسالة التي أرسلها لي مؤخرا كانت تكرارا بالحرف لثاني رسالة أرسلها لي
وكأنه ليس عنده سواها



*



1 - اين هو هذا الاحترام المتبادل الذى تطلبه وانت غير ملتزم به تجاه القمص زكريا ؟؟؟ تطلب منه الاحترام المتبادل فى رسائلك إليه وتأتى الى هنا لتسبه !!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنا حتى الآن لم أسبه بالشكل الكافي*
*وقريبا سوف أرسل له ما يستحقه*
*وأنا بدأت معه الحوار بهذه الطريقة حتى يرد وأصل معه في النهاية أن أفضح كذبه للناس*
*ولكن للأسف توقف عن الرد عندما شعر أنه يتحدث مع من سيفضح كذبه*

*



2 - انت تعتذر له عن تأخيرك وانت مجرد طالب مشغولياتك هى المذاكرة والامتحانات بينما دخلت هنا لتقول لنا انه لم يجب عليك لمدة اكثر من اسبوع .. فهل لى ان اسألك كم كانت مدة تأخرك فى الرد على القمص زكريا بسبب امتحاناتك ؟؟؟ مع الفارق الكبير بين مشغوليات انسان عادى مثلك ومشغوليات شخص مثل القمص زكريا (لقاءات تليفزيونية ، لقاءات غرفة البال توك ، مشغوليات شخصية ، وغيرها ما لا نعلمه) .. رجاء اجابة محددة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المدة وصلت الآن لأكثر من شهر*
*ثم من أين افترضت أنني طالب؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا مشغوليات عملي أكثر منه بعشرات المرات*
*ومع ذلك أحاول بصعوبة إيجاد الوقت للرد*

*



ولك الان ان تقوم بتغيير كلمة السر الخاصة بهذا البريد الوهـ ............

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق

أعتقد أنني أجبتك وأعطيت هذا الموضوع أكثر من حجمه

لنرجع لموضوعنا
*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخ توما*



> *وانت تقول هل اخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد ؟؟ ولكنى اسألك ماذا تقصد بهذا السؤال ؟ إن كنت تقصد شيئاً محدداً فأرجو منك الوضوح وعدم المراوغة .
> *



*السؤال واضح على ما أعتقد*
*لماذا لم أجد كلمة المولود لله في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟ مع أن الكلمة واضحة جدا جدا ولا تحتاج للبس*




> *مرة اخرى اقول لك ان الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت
> 
> سؤالك هو لماذا لم يمت اللاهوت ايضا والاجابة بسيطة ان الله حى من الازل والى الابد ولا يموت
> 
> ...



*حتى الآن لم تجيبني على سؤالي الذي هو محور الموضوع*
*ما هي تلك التضحية التي ضحاها الآب بابنه؟؟؟*
*ماذا حدث لابن الله أساسا؟*
*هل شعر ابن الله بالألم؟؟؟*
*هل مات ابن الله؟؟؟*



> *يتفرد السيد المسيح ببنوته لله من الناحية الالهية
> 
> اما نحن فأبناء لله من الناحية الروحية
> 
> ...



*حتى الأن أيضا لم أجد الإجابة على سؤالي*
*من أين أتيتم بهذا الفارق في البنوة؟؟*
*هل لك أن تذكر لي من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام الذي اقتبسته من كلامك بأدلة من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*
*أم أن هناك مصدر آخر لعقيدتكم غيره؟؟*

*



			انت لم تجب على سؤالى حتى الان فسؤالى محدد جدا وواضح وهو ما ذنب هؤلاء الاطفال فى وراثة تلك الامراض ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بدون أن ترفع صوتك*
*الإجابة موجودة في حواري مع بيبو
**عندما يأتي الآب ويمسك بسكين ثم يفقأ عين ابنه
أو يقطع أذن ابنه 
أو يقطع لسان ابنه
فهل بذلك عاقب الله الإبن؟؟؟
هل ستقول لي ما ذنب الإبن في أن يتحمل ذنب أبوه
الرجل المدمن الذي يؤذي ذريته هو تماما كمن أمسك بسكين وأذى ولده
هذا يندرج تحت بند الأذى المباشر من شخص لشخص

ولكن نحن نتكلم عن شئ آخر

نحن نتكلم عن حساب يوم الدينونة أو يوم القيامة
هل سيحاسب الله الناس على أفعال أباءهم؟؟؟؟
هل لو قتل أبي شخص ما سأجد الله يحاسبني على هذا الفعل؟؟
هل هذا منطق ؟؟
*
*الإبن على حسب شريعتكم في ميراث الخطيئة
جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)
سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه
أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟

يا رجل حتى أدنى القوانين الوضعية وأكثرها ظلما وجورا لم تقل أن الأبناء يرثون ذنوب الآباء
فهل يعقل أن يضع الله شريعة كهذه؟؟؟
*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخ توما*



> *وانت تقول هل اخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد ؟؟ ولكنى اسألك ماذا تقصد بهذا السؤال ؟ إن كنت تقصد شيئاً محدداً فأرجو منك الوضوح وعدم المراوغة .*


*السؤال واضح على ما أعتقد*
*لماذا لم أجد كلمة المولود لله في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟ مع أن الكلمة واضحة جدا جدا ولا تحتاج للبس*




> *مرة اخرى اقول لك ان الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت *
> 
> *سؤالك هو لماذا لم يمت اللاهوت ايضا والاجابة بسيطة ان الله حى من الازل والى الابد ولا يموت *
> 
> ...


*حتى الآن لم تجيبني على سؤالي الذي هو محور الموضوع*
*ما هي تلك التضحية التي ضحاها الآب بابنه؟؟؟*
*ماذا حدث لابن الله أساسا؟*
*هل شعر ابن الله بالألم؟؟؟*
*هل مات ابن الله؟؟؟*



> *يتفرد السيد المسيح ببنوته لله من الناحية الالهية *
> 
> *اما نحن فأبناء لله من الناحية الروحية *
> 
> ...


*حتى الأن أيضا لم أجد الإجابة على سؤالي*
*من أين أتيتم بهذا الفارق في البنوة؟؟*
*هل لك أن تذكر لي من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام الذي اقتبسته من كلامك بأدلة من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟*
*أم أن هناك مصدر آخر لعقيدتكم غيره؟؟*

*



			انت لم تجب على سؤالى حتى الان فسؤالى محدد جدا وواضح وهو ما ذنب هؤلاء الاطفال فى وراثة تلك الامراض ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بدون أن ترفع صوتك*
*الإجابة موجودة في حواري مع بيبو*
*عندما يأتي الآب ويمسك بسكين ثم يفقأ عين ابنه*
*أو يقطع أذن ابنه *
*أو يقطع لسان ابنه*
*فهل بذلك عاقب الله الإبن؟؟؟*
*هل ستقول لي ما ذنب الإبن في أن يتحمل ذنب أبوه*
*الرجل المدمن الذي يؤذي ذريته هو تماما كمن أمسك بسكين وأذى ولده*
*هذا يندرج تحت بند الأذى المباشر من شخص لشخص*

*ولكن نحن نتكلم عن شئ آخر*

*نحن نتكلم عن حساب يوم الدينونة أو يوم القيامة*
*هل سيحاسب الله الناس على أفعال أباءهم؟؟؟؟*
*هل لو قتل أبي شخص ما سأجد الله يحاسبني على هذا الفعل؟؟*
*هل هذا منطق ؟؟*

*الإبن على حسب شريعتكم في ميراث الخطيئة*
*جنى عليه أبوه بإدمانه (أي أنه مجني عليه)*
*سيرث خطيئة أبيه في الإدمان فيحاسب في الآخرة على إدمان أبيه*
*أي أنه مجني عليه في الدنيا و في الآخرة ... هل هذا عدل؟؟*

*يا رجل حتى أدنى القوانين الوضعية وأكثرها ظلما وجورا لم تقل أن الأبناء يرثون ذنوب الآباء*
*فهل يعقل أن يضع الله شريعة كهذه؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> أولا عندما قرأت هذا الجزء من انجيل يوحنا وجدت الآية في ترجمة سميث و فاندايك كالآتي
> 
> لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
> 
> ...




اولا مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة دلالة واضحة على جهلك في البحث و التصديق و الدعم بالادلة, فعجبي منك ان تعترض على نص بين العربية و الانجليزية و خصوصا ان كلاهما هم تراجم





> نلاحظ هنا وجود كلمة begotten والتي تعني المولود


 
اذا كنت جاهلا في اللغة الانجليزية فلا تفتي بها
كلمة begotten ليس معناها المولود فقط
الكلمة بصورة ادق معناها السببية و العودة, فهي بصياغ الجملة تعني الابن الوحيد الذي لدى الاب و ليس معناها كم تقدمت به باطلا






> إذن هناك اختلاف بين الترجمتين فلنرجع إذن للنسخة الأصلية


 
و ما ما المانع في وجود اختلاف في التراجم و ليس النسخ يا لبيب,,, تابع الفاظك... معلش هفوة من اخ صغير... و ان كان هناك مانع في اختلاف التراجم, حتى ارفقلك كذا قرأن بالانجليزي احدهم لا يشبه الاخر!





> سنجد أن كلمة μονογενη monogenēs
> والتي تعني المولود موجودة


 

اتعجب من التزييف الذي تقدمت به, فلو كنت امينا اكثر, لكنت ادرجت معاني الكلمة ككل, لكن دعني افوت الفرصة عليك و افاجأك بالتالي:

μονογενής

monogenēs

_mon-og-en-ace
_ 

ومعناها بالانجليزي:

_only_ _born_, that is, _sole:_ - only (begotten, child).

هل وضح المعنى الان؟
يا ريت لو تبطل اللعبة البذيئة التي فيها الاقتسام و الاجتزاء اصبح حتى في معنى المفردات!!!



 



ثانيا: تضحية الله بابنه 




> 1- ما هي التضحية التي ضحاها الله بابنه؟؟
> ابن الله كما تقولون هو أزلي و ذو طبيعة إلهية وبشرية معا
> إذن فإن الذي مات على الصليب هو الطبيعة البشرية التي أخذها المسيح من السيدة مريم فقط......... أما اللاهوت فلم يصيبه الموت ولم يشعر بأي ألم
> لأن اللاهوت لا يموت ولا يتألم ولا يموت وهو أزلي مثلما تقولون
> ...


 
التضحية التي قدمها الله هي التواضيع الالهي, الي رضا لنفسه ان يكون في شبه بشر مثلنا, قائدا هذا البشر من دون خطيئة او نجس متمما فيه كل مواصفات الذبيحة الكاملة متمما فيه الوعود الالهية

فلولا تضحيه الله لم نكن نحن منتظرين لشخص ان يسلك بالبر بحسب خطة بشرية لفداء الغير






> إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله)
> وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب


 
اتعجب من جديد من هذه الطريقة الركيكة في التقدم و العرض, فأستغرب كيف وصلت الى عدم صحة الصلب لعدم فهمك بماهية تضحية الله في التجسد؟؟؟






> 2- كيف يكون لله ابن ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يكون مولود ؟؟؟؟


 
للوهلة الاولى تصورت انك تخطيت هذه المرحلة من الاسئلة الطفولية, لكنك بسبب جهلك حتى في لغتك العربية, لم تعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد

نحن نقول ابن الله و ليس ولد الله, اترك لك المجال و الفرصة لتفكر و تستنتج الفرق









> 3- مبدأ الخطيئة الأصلية ودفع ثمن الخطيئة عن البشرية هو مبدأ مرفوض عقلا و منطقا
> كيف أحمل أنا كشخص خطيئة أبي وجدي وجد جدي؟؟
> ما ذنبي أنا فيما فعله آدم في الجنة؟؟؟
> ما ذنبي أن يحاسبني الله على ذنبه؟؟؟


 
ذنبك انك وليد هذا الشخص, و ان الطبيعة الساقطة هي وراثية و متوارثة

لكن لنتنجب مبدأ الخطيئة الاصلية و دعني أسألك سؤال صغير, من من لم يخطئ؟ حتى نبيك محمد هو خاطئ بأعتراف القرأن, فمصجر الخطيئة من عدمها هو لا يبرأ اي شخص





> 4- لماذا احتاج الله لمريم لكي يولد منها الطبيعة البشرية للابن؟؟؟؟
> أليست قدرات الله غير محدودة؟؟
> أليس الله قادر على كل شئ؟؟
> لماذا انتظر ليدخل روح ابنه في رحم إمرأة ثم انتظر لتلد ثم انتظر ليرضع الطفل ثم انتظر ليكبر
> ألم يكن الله قادرا على أن يخلق كل هذا بكلمة واحدة منه بدون الحاجة أساسا للسيدة مريم؟؟؟؟


 
الظاهر انك لا تعرف ماهية و مقياسية الذبيحة المثالية, فبحسب الكتاب المقدس, الفادي يجب ان يكون خاضع للشريعة, فلا يستطيع ان يكون خاضع لها الا عن طريقة الولادة الجسدية البشرية كما هو معروف


سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (15 يونيو 2006)

أجمل ما ذكره ماي روك :



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> الظاهر انك لا تعرف ماهية و مقياسية الذبيحة المثالية, فبحسب الكتاب المقدس, الفادي يجب ان يكون خاضع للشريعة, فلا يستطيع ان يكون خاضع لها الا عن طريقة الولادة الجسدية البشرية كما هو معروف
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
لكني لا أدري لماذا و بسرعة البرق تذكرت ردا له في أحد الواضيع حيث قال :

فنحن يا صاحبي لا نقول ولد الله لاننا لا نؤمن بالولادة الجسدية التي ثبرتم العالم بمعناها 30: 

طب ممكن حضرتك تتفق مع نفسك و تقول لنا الولادة بشرية أما لا و بعدين نتفاهم...
آه قبل ما أنسى رابط الوضوع أحسن تقول اتبليت عليك لا سمح الله :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> أجمل ما ذكره ماي روك :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اضحك الله ضرسك يا عزيزي, فكأنني اخاطب اطفالا لا تفهم سياق الكلام بل مفرداته

الكلام في الموضوع الاخر كان عن اقنوم الابن و عن العلاقة بين الاب و الابن التي لا تشوبها علاقة ولادة بشرية, اما حديثي هنا فهو عن جسد المسيح الموافق للمستلزمات لصلاحية الكفارة, فلا ننكر ولادة الجسد المعجزية بعدم تدخل بشري

فأرجوا منك ان تفكر قبل ما تطلق العنان للسان للخبطة

فنحن نقول انه لا وجود لعلاقة بشرية بين اقنوم الاب و الابن, و نعترف بولادة الجسد المعجزية

اللهم اكفنا عمى البصر و حول البصيرة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (15 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> اضحك الله ضرسك يا عزيزي, فكأنني اخاطب اطفالا لا تفهم سياق الكلام بل مفرداته
> 
> الكلام في الموضوع الاخر كان عن اقنوم الابن و عن العلاقة بين الاب و الابن التي لا تشوبها علاقة ولادة بشرية, اما حديثي هنا فهو عن جسد المسيح الموافق للمستلزمات لصلاحية الكفارة, فلا ننكر ولادة الجسد المعجزية بعدم تدخل بشري
> 
> ...


 

لن ألعب لعبت قلت و قال الموضوع واضح نفيت وجود ولادة بشرية ثم أكدتها يمكنك استدراك خطئك بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة....
ننتقل لنقطة أخرى 
http://www.biblia.com/passion/ecce-homo2.jpg






«لاَ تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ، شَيْءٌ مَّا رَدِيءٌ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ رِجْسٌ لَدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.>>
سفر التثنية الأصحاح رقم 17 الفقرة 1

أين هي شروط الفداء في هذا؟؟


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين*
*ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين*

*أهلا بالزعيم My Rock*
*جئت وحولك هالة من الزعابيب والرماد الذي تريد أن تذره في العيون حتى تختفي الحقيقة*
*أرجو أن تخفف من هذه الطريقة "خذوهم بالصوت"*
*الحوار هادئ وعقلاني ويرتكز على المنطق العقلي*
*إذا كان المنطق العقلي يغضبك فهذا شأنك*



> *اولا مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة دلالة واضحة على جهلك في البحث و التصديق و الدعم بالادلة, فعجبي منك ان تعترض على نص بين العربية و الانجليزية و خصوصا ان كلاهما هم تراجم
> 
> *



*أولا ولله الحمد أنا أعلم منك بكثير في هذه الأمور (البحث والتصديق والدعم بأدلة) وأنا أعي جيدا ما أقول*

*ثم من قال لك أنني أعترض على الخلاف بين النص العربي و الإنجليزي ؟؟؟*
*إقرأ جيدا بتروي دون تسرع حتى تستطيع أن تفهم جيدا ما هو الموضوع*



> *اذا كنت جاهلا في اللغة الانجليزية فلا تفتي بها
> كلمة begotten ليس معناها المولود فقط
> الكلمة بصورة ادق معناها السببية و العودة, فهي بصياغ الجملة تعني الابن الوحيد الذي لدى الاب و ليس معناها كم تقدمت به باطلا*



*أيضا ولله الحمد أنا أستطيع أن أجزم أنني أفضل منك باللغة الإنجليزية *
*ومن الأفضل أن تخفف من حدة طريقتك فنحن لسنا في معركة*
*وبما أنك علامة في اللغة الإنجليزية من أين أتيت بتلك المعاني يا علامة؟؟؟*
*هذا رابط لقاموس صخر*
*http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=begotten*
*وها هي معاني الكلمة*
*في صورة adjective*
*مَوْلُود *
*في صورة verb*
*أَعْقَبَ ذُرِّيَّةً , أَنْجَبَ , أَنْسَلَ , نَجَلَ , نَسَلَ , وَلَدَ *



> *و ما ما المانع في وجود اختلاف في التراجم و ليس النسخ يا لبيب,,, تابع الفاظك... معلش هفوة من اخ صغير... و ان كان هناك مانع في اختلاف التراجم, حتى ارفقلك كذا قرأن بالانجليزي احدهم لا يشبه الاخر!*



*وهل رأيت مني اعتراض على إختلاف النسخ يا هذا*
*لو تكلمنا على إختلاف النسخ فلن يكفينا في هذا المنتدى آلاف الصفحات*

*ا*


> *تعجب من التزييف الذي تقدمت به, فلو كنت امينا اكثر, لكنت ادرجت معاني الكلمة ككل, لكن دعني افوت الفرصة عليك و افاجأك بالتالي:
> 
> μονογενής
> 
> ...



*واضح أن البذيئ هو طريقتك في الحوار*

*وهل أتيت بالجديد با علامة اللغات؟؟؟*
*ألم ترى begotten, only born , only begotten , only child*
*كل هذه المعاني لا تجد فيها المولود؟؟؟*



> *التضحية التي قدمها الله هي التواضيع الالهي, الي رضا لنفسه ان يكون في شبه بشر مثلنا, قائدا هذا البشر من دون خطيئة او نجس متمما فيه كل مواصفات الذبيحة الكاملة متمما فيه الوعود الالهية
> 
> فلولا تضحيه الله لم نكن نحن منتظرين لشخص ان يسلك بالبر بحسب خطة بشرية لفداء الغير*



*أي أنك بذلك تثبت أن التضحية ليست في تعذيب الإبن أو صلبه أو قتله؟؟؟*
*هيا قل نعم حتى تهدم عقيدتك كلها من الأساس*



> *اتعجب من جديد من هذه الطريقة الركيكة في التقدم و العرض, فأستغرب كيف وصلت الى عدم صحة الصلب لعدم فهمك بماهية تضحية الله في التجسد؟
> *



*صدقني أنا أتعجب من فهمك الضعيف*
*أنا لم أشكك حتى الآن في الصلب*
*أنا أقول أن كلمة "تضحية الله بابنه" أصبحت سراب الآن*
*وها هو نص كلامي إقرأه مرة أخرى يمكن تفهمه*

*إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله) 
وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب 
*



> *للوهلة الاولى تصورت انك تخطيت هذه المرحلة من الاسئلة الطفولية, لكنك بسبب جهلك حتى في لغتك العربية, لم تعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد
> 
> نحن نقول ابن الله و ليس ولد الله, اترك لك المجال و الفرصة لتفكر و تستنتج الفرق*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أنا أسأل كيف يكون لله إبن وكيف يكون هذا الإبن مولود*
*إذهب لقانون إيمانك المسيحي وأنت تعلم أن إبن الله مولود من الله *



> *ذنبك انك وليد هذا الشخص, و ان الطبيعة الساقطة هي وراثية و متوارثة*



*الطبيعة الساقطة متوارثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*لو كان الأب سارقا لا ينجب إلا عصابة علي بابا؟؟*
*لو كان الأب زانيا لا ينجب إلا أرباب شارع محمد علي؟؟؟؟*

*هل هناك جين من ضمن الجينات الوراثية يسمى جين الذنوب والمعاصي؟؟؟؟*



> *من من لم يخطئ؟ *



*وكم هي مغفرة الله واسعة؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وكم هو عدل الله مطلق بحيث لا يُحاسب شخص على ذنوب شخص آخر*



> *الظاهر انك لا تعرف ماهية و مقياسية الذبيحة المثالية, فبحسب الكتاب المقدس, الفادي يجب ان يكون خاضع للشريعة, فلا يستطيع ان يكون خاضع لها الا عن طريقة الولادة الجسدية البشرية كما هو معروف
> *



*ممكن الأدلة لو سمحت؟؟؟*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين*
*ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين*

*أهلا بالزعيم My Rock*
*جئت وحولك هالة من الزعابيب والرماد الذي تريد أن تذره في العيون حتى تختفي الحقيقة*
*أرجو أن تخفف من هذه الطريقة "خذوهم بالصوت"*
*الحوار هادئ وعقلاني ويرتكز على المنطق العقلي*
*إذا كان المنطق العقلي يغضبك فهذا شأنك*



> *اولا مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة دلالة واضحة على جهلك في البحث و التصديق و الدعم بالادلة, فعجبي منك ان تعترض على نص بين العربية و الانجليزية و خصوصا ان كلاهما هم تراجم
> 
> *



*أولا ولله الحمد أنا أعلم منك بكثير في هذه الأمور (البحث والتصديق والدعم بأدلة) وأنا أعي جيدا ما أقول*

*ثم من قال لك أنني أعترض على الخلاف بين النص العربي و الإنجليزي ؟؟؟*
*إقرأ جيدا بتروي دون تسرع حتى تستطيع أن تفهم جيدا ما هو الموضوع*



> *اذا كنت جاهلا في اللغة الانجليزية فلا تفتي بها
> كلمة begotten ليس معناها المولود فقط
> الكلمة بصورة ادق معناها السببية و العودة, فهي بصياغ الجملة تعني الابن الوحيد الذي لدى الاب و ليس معناها كم تقدمت به باطلا*



*أيضا ولله الحمد أنا أستطيع أن أجزم أنني أفضل منك باللغة الإنجليزية *
*ومن الأفضل أن تخفف من حدة طريقتك فنحن لسنا في معركة*
*وبما أنك علامة في اللغة الإنجليزية من أين أتيت بتلك المعاني يا علامة؟؟؟*
*هذا رابط لقاموس صخر*
*http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=begotten*
*وها هي معاني الكلمة*
*في صورة adjective*
*مَوْلُود *
*في صورة verb*
*أَعْقَبَ ذُرِّيَّةً , أَنْجَبَ , أَنْسَلَ , نَجَلَ , نَسَلَ , وَلَدَ *



> *و ما ما المانع في وجود اختلاف في التراجم و ليس النسخ يا لبيب,,, تابع الفاظك... معلش هفوة من اخ صغير... و ان كان هناك مانع في اختلاف التراجم, حتى ارفقلك كذا قرأن بالانجليزي احدهم لا يشبه الاخر!*



*وهل رأيت مني اعتراض على إختلاف النسخ يا هذا*
*لو تكلمنا على إختلاف النسخ فلن يكفينا في هذا المنتدى آلاف الصفحات*

*ا*


> *تعجب من التزييف الذي تقدمت به, فلو كنت امينا اكثر, لكنت ادرجت معاني الكلمة ككل, لكن دعني افوت الفرصة عليك و افاجأك بالتالي:
> 
> μονογενής
> 
> ...



*واضح أن البذيئ هو طريقتك في الحوار*

*وهل أتيت بالجديد با علامة اللغات؟؟؟*
*ألم ترى begotten, only born , only begotten , only child*
*كل هذه المعاني لا تجد فيها المولود؟؟؟*



> *التضحية التي قدمها الله هي التواضيع الالهي, الي رضا لنفسه ان يكون في شبه بشر مثلنا, قائدا هذا البشر من دون خطيئة او نجس متمما فيه كل مواصفات الذبيحة الكاملة متمما فيه الوعود الالهية
> 
> فلولا تضحيه الله لم نكن نحن منتظرين لشخص ان يسلك بالبر بحسب خطة بشرية لفداء الغير*



*أي أنك بذلك تثبت أن التضحية ليست في تعذيب الإبن أو صلبه أو قتله؟؟؟*
*هيا قل نعم حتى تهدم عقيدتك كلها من الأساس*



> *اتعجب من جديد من هذه الطريقة الركيكة في التقدم و العرض, فأستغرب كيف وصلت الى عدم صحة الصلب لعدم فهمك بماهية تضحية الله في التجسد؟
> *



*صدقني أنا أتعجب من فهمك الضعيف*
*أنا لم أشكك حتى الآن في الصلب*
*أنا أقول أن كلمة "تضحية الله بابنه" أصبحت سراب الآن*
*وها هو نص كلامي إقرأه مرة أخرى يمكن تفهمه*

*إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله) 
وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب 
*



> *للوهلة الاولى تصورت انك تخطيت هذه المرحلة من الاسئلة الطفولية, لكنك بسبب جهلك حتى في لغتك العربية, لم تعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد
> 
> نحن نقول ابن الله و ليس ولد الله, اترك لك المجال و الفرصة لتفكر و تستنتج الفرق*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أنا أسأل كيف يكون لله إبن وكيف يكون هذا الإبن مولود*
*إذهب لقانون إيمانك المسيحي وأنت تعلم أن إبن الله مولود من الله *



> *ذنبك انك وليد هذا الشخص, و ان الطبيعة الساقطة هي وراثية و متوارثة*



*الطبيعة الساقطة متوارثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*لو كان الأب سارقا لا ينجب إلا عصابة علي بابا؟؟*
*لو كان الأب زانيا لا ينجب إلا أرباب شارع محمد علي؟؟؟؟*

*هل هناك جين من ضمن الجينات الوراثية يسمى جين الذنوب والمعاصي؟؟؟؟*



> *من من لم يخطئ؟ *



*وكم هي مغفرة الله واسعة؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وكم هو عدل الله مطلق بحيث لا يُحاسب شخص على ذنوب شخص آخر*



> *الظاهر انك لا تعرف ماهية و مقياسية الذبيحة المثالية, فبحسب الكتاب المقدس, الفادي يجب ان يكون خاضع للشريعة, فلا يستطيع ان يكون خاضع لها الا عن طريقة الولادة الجسدية البشرية كما هو معروف
> *



*ممكن الأدلة لو سمحت؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> لن ألعب لعبت قلت و قال الموضوع واضح نفيت وجود ولادة بشرية ثم أكدتها يمكنك استدراك خطئك بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة....


 
لا اله الا المسيح...

يعني مش تفهم او مش راضي تفهم حالك؟

انا نفيت وجود ولادة بشرية بين الاب و الابن, و لكن اكدت ولادة الجسد عن طريق العذراء مريم, فين التناقض بين القولين؟

و لماذا تنتقل الى نقطة اخرى هربا اذا انا كنت على خطأ؟

الفرق بين اللاهوت المسنوب اليه الولادة البشرية المرفوضة بوجهة النظر المسيحية و بين الجسد البار المولود عن طريقة مريم العذراء بتدخل الله المعجزي

فين التناقض يا اخ؟ يا ريت لو تشير عليه؟ يمكن اكون انا مشواخذ بالي!!!




> «لاَ تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ، شَيْءٌ مَّا رَدِيءٌ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ رِجْسٌ لَدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.>>
> سفر التثنية الأصحاح رقم 17 الفقرة 1
> 
> أين هي شروط الفداء في هذا؟؟


 
ما دخل الصورة و النص؟؟؟ هل تريد القول بأن هكذا كان المسيح و انه غير كامل عندما قدم كذبيحة؟

لنرى اولى معنى النص الكريم:

*لا تذبح للرب الهك ثورا او شاة فيه عيب شيء ما رديء لان ذلك رجس لدى الرب الهك​.​*الذبائح يجب أن تكون كاملة فهى تشير للرب يسوع الكامل الذى بلا خطية . ومن يقدم ذبيحة كاملة تكون
عبادته كاملة نقية أو هكذا يجب أن تكون وكل من يقدم ذبيحة كاملة فهو يفحصها وبالتالى سيفحص قلبه
ليكون نقيً ا. هكذا يليق بنا أن نتقدم لإلهنا الكامل بقلوب نقية . والذبيحة الكاملة كا نت الرب يسوع الذى قدم
للآب إنسانًا كام ً لا بلا خطية وذبيحة كاملة لا عيب فيها. ولكن لماذا أتت هذه الآية هنا؟​
أ- هى أتت فى مناسبة المقارنة بين ذبيحة المسيح وذبائح عباد الأوثان الآتى الكلام عنها​
ب- بعد أن تكلم موسى عن القضاء تكلم بروح النبوة عن ما سيفعله هؤلاء القض اة فى المستقبل حينما يحكمون على المسيح بأن يكون هو الذبيحة الكاملة. لذلك أتت آية 19:16 تحذر القضاة من الحكم المعوج. وبهذا شهد عليهم موسى بأنه أنذرهم.​
فالذبيحة كما نعرف انها لن بتقى بدون عيب بعد تقدمتها و المسيح في الجلد و الصلب قد قدمة ككفارة, فهو جلد و صلب عنا

فالجلد و الصلب هو ضمن عملية التقدمة

فهو لم يكن مملوئ الجراح قبل صلبه

كما ان النص الكريم يرمز الى النقاوة الروحية بدليل الاشارة الى المسيح بكونه الذبيحة الكاملة بنقاوتها الروحية, فنحن لا نقول ان المسيح كفر عن خطايانا بسبب قوة قامته و قوة جسده, بل بسبب عدم تقربه من الخطية

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين*
> *ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين*




بتلقى السلام و العدوان في وقت واحد, ماهذا التناقض!!!

معلش, ليك اسوة حسنة...



*



أهلا بالزعيم My Rock
جئت وحولك هالة من الزعابيب والرماد الذي تريد أن تذره في العيون حتى تختفي الحقيقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لم اتوقع ان مجيئي يسبب لك كل هذا الخوف يا عزيزي...
و لا اعتقد انه يوجد بقايا من الزعابيب و الرماد, فيبدو عن طريق الطواعية, ادخلته برغبتك انت لاذنيك لحتى لا تسمع الحق او تبصره!

مع اني لا اعرف مصدر هذه الزعابيب و الرماد المزعومة... و لا اعرف لماذا تقفز الى خلاصة اني اريد اخفاء الحقيقة!

لعلمك انا لم اعرف الحق لفترة, لكن الحق حررني عندما تعرفت على المسيح, اي بمعنى اخر اني متنصر*

*



أرجو أن تخفف من هذه الطريقة "خذوهم بالصوت"
الحوار هادئ وعقلاني ويرتكز على المنطق العقلي
إذا كان المنطق العقلي يغضبك فهذا شأنك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اعرف لماذا تتصور ان اصرخ و اعلي صوتي, مع العلم ان المحاورة كتابية و الموضوع ركيك و مش مستاهل صراخ و زيطة, يبقى كلامك داه في تصوراتك بس

* 


*



أولا ولله الحمد أنا أعلم منك بكثير في هذه الأمور (البحث والتصديق والدعم بأدلة) وأنا أعي جيدا ما أقول

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
طيب يااخي, هنيئا لك



*



ثم من قال لك أنني أعترض على الخلاف بين النص العربي و الإنجليزي ؟؟؟
إقرأ جيدا بتروي دون تسرع حتى تستطيع أن تفهم جيدا ما هو الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اله الا المسيح, الا تعي ما تكتب ام لا تعرف ما تكتب؟

الم تقارن بين النصين و قلت لماذا الكلمة هذه موجودة في النسخة هذه دون الاخرى؟

* 


*



أيضا ولله الحمد أنا أستطيع أن أجزم أنني أفضل منك باللغة الإنجليزية

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
طيب بس ما تعصب و يطل لك عرق... انت احسن واحد بكل اللغات و لا تحتاج لقوامسي لمعرفة المعاني!  بس خليك رايق و لا داعي انك تتنرفز

*



ومن الأفضل أن تخفف من حدة طريقتك فنحن لسنا في معركة
وبما أنك علامة في اللغة الإنجليزية من أين أتيت بتلك المعاني يا علامة؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اعرف عن اي طريقة تريد مني ان اكف عنها, هل قليت ادبي؟

لا علينا, خلينا نركز بالموضوع, انا اتيت بمعنى الكلمة لاني عايش في الغرب و ملم بهذه اللغة حالي حال اي متكلم للغة الانجليزية في انجلترا او امريكا, يعني معناها مجبتوش من قواميس لاني اول مرة اسمع الكلمة, بل لاني اعرف الكلمة و استخدمها في الحياة المهنية و الدراسية

فالككلمة متكونة من شقين be و get

اي بدرجة التبسيط العليا هي كلمة للدلاة على امتلاك الاشياء او الاشخاص و مرجعيتها

فترجمة اللغة الانجليزية تعني ان الابن هو عائد على الاب و ليد معناه انه مولود ولادة بشرية

* 

*



هذا رابط لقاموس صخر
http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=begotten
وها هي معاني الكلمة
في صورة adjective
مَوْلُود 
في صورة verb
أَعْقَبَ ذُرِّيَّةً , أَنْجَبَ , أَنْسَلَ , نَجَلَ , نَسَلَ , وَلَدَ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عليك نور, هل ترى معنى الكلمة بصورة اشمل الان؟ 

الكلمة تعني اصل النسل و الذرية و ليسة الانجاب او الولادة بالضرورة, فنسب هو عائد للاب *


*



وهل رأيت مني اعتراض على إختلاف النسخ يا هذا
لو تكلمنا على إختلاف النسخ فلن يكفينا في هذا المنتدى آلاف الصفحات

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اله الا المسيح... الم تأتي بنص بالعربي و اخر بالانجليزي و بدأت تقارن بينهما ام لا؟*


*



واضح أن البذيئ هو طريقتك في الحوار

وهل أتيت بالجديد با علامة اللغات؟؟؟
ألم ترى begotten, only born , only begotten , only child
كل هذه المعاني لا تجد فيها المولود؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اراك قفزت عن المعنى المقصود و المعروف و الذي يتم الاشارة به الى بنوية الابن كما و انك تجاهلت المعنيين الاخرين

that is
sole

ولعلك لا تعرف معنى الاخيرة, و التي معناها منفرد او فرد

اي تعطي المعنى الدقيق بان المسيح هو الابن الوحيد للاب

* 


*



أي أنك بذلك تثبت أن التضحية ليست في تعذيب الإبن أو صلبه أو قتله؟؟؟
هيا قل نعم حتى تهدم عقيدتك كلها من الأساس

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اله الا المسيح...
انت تسأل عن التضحية و انا اوضحلك زواياها, فتواضع الله  في تجسده شئ, و الكفارة شئ ايضا يا عزيزي



* 


*



صدقني أنا أتعجب من فهمك الضعيف
أنا لم أشكك حتى الآن في الصلب
أنا أقول أن كلمة "تضحية الله بابنه" أصبحت سراب الآن
وها هو نص كلامي إقرأه مرة أخرى يمكن تفهمه

إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله) 
وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*



ركز على قولك موضوع الصلب خدعة 
يعني كلامك لا تعرف قلتم ام عدم, فكيف ستفهم كلامي و تتابع ترابطه؟




*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا أسأل كيف يكون لله إبن وكيف يكون هذا الإبن مولود
إذهب لقانون إيمانك المسيحي وأنت تعلم أن إبن الله مولود من الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
غريب امرك يا عزوز, على الاقل كمل الجملة الموجودة في قانون الايمان

[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]نؤمن باله واحد، الاب الضابط الكل،​**​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.] وخالق كل ما يُرى ولايُرى ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]وبرب واحد ، يسوع المسيح ، ابن الله الوحيد ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.] بكر كل الكائنات ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور وغير مخلوق [/FONT]​*[/FONT]

معنى الولادة, ان الاصل و المنسب, فاذا كنت تتكلم عن انه الابن مولود من الاب بالطريقة الالهية الروحانية قبل كل الدهور و غير مخلوة يبقى الكلام صحيح, اما اذا تقصد الولادة البشرية المتعلقة بمريم, فهي مغلوطة


*



الطبيعة الساقطة متوارثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لو كان الأب سارقا لا ينجب إلا عصابة علي بابا؟؟
لو كان الأب زانيا لا ينجب إلا أرباب شارع محمد علي؟؟؟؟

هل هناك جين من ضمن الجينات الوراثية يسمى جين الذنوب والمعاصي؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نحن لسنا هنا بصدد التكلم عن العادات و تصرفات الاشخاص, نحن في صدد التكلم عن الخطيئة بكونها شئ روحاني يعمل ضد مشيئة الله و قوانينه

فالخطيئة دخلت الى العالم بشخص واحد وهو ادم, و ايضا خلص العالم بشخص واحد في المسيح يسوع له كل المجد بحسب الكتاب المقدس

* 


*



وكم هي مغفرة الله واسعة؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مغفرة الله لا تلغي عدالته و قدسه, فالله يعاقب الاشخاص على خطيئتهم, و كما يقول الكتاب المقدس بأن جزاء الخطية موت
فالله بصفاتح غير متناقض بل متكامل 


* 


*



ممكن الأدلة لو سمحت؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
غلاطية 4 : 4  و 5
وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين

و  ..لا... عدوان..... إلا ..... على الظالمين


كتبتها بشكل جديد فمن المكن أن تستطيع أن تزيل الغشاوة من على عينينك وتفهمها



> بتلقى السلام و العدوان في وقت واحد, ماهذا التناقض!!!
> معلش, ليك اسوة حسنة...



إذا كان فهمك بهذا الضعف فسأشرحها لك
عندنا السلام على من يسالمنا والعدوان على من يظلمنا
ليس عندنا أن من يضربني على خدي الأيمن أدير له خدي الأيسر ليضربني عليه أيضا
فديننا لا يأمرنا بأشياء لا نستطيع كبشر خطائين أن نطبقها



> لم اتوقع ان مجيئي يسبب لك كل هذا الخوف يا عزيزي...
> و لا اعتقد انه يوجد بقايا من الزعابيب و الرماد, فيبدو عن طريق الطواعية, ادخلته برغبتك انت لاذنيك لحتى لا تسمع الحق او تبصره!
> مع اني لا اعرف مصدر هذه الزعابيب و الرماد المزعومة... و لا اعرف لماذا تقفز الى خلاصة اني اريد اخفاء الحقيقة!



أولا إذا كان هناك من أخشاه غير الله فتأكد أنك أنت أو أي مسيحي آخر هو آخر من يفكر في هذا الأمر يا عزيزي
لأننا هنا في حوار المنطق وكلنا يعلم من هو من يجد نفسه في مأزق حين الحوار عن المنطق

ثانيا في الحقيقة كل كلامك يؤكد أنك فعلا إعذرني ضعيف الفهم
ألم تدرك حتى الآن ما هي الحقيقة التي تريد أن تخفيها...؟؟؟
أم أنك أدركت وتحاول جاهدا الإمعان في إخفائها؟؟؟
الحقيقة أنك أتيت هنا أساسا خائفا
فتحاول عن طريق السب والتهجم والحدة أن تخفي خوفك من الحوار المنطقي الهادئ
وأعتقد أن معظمكم هكذ




> لا اعرف لماذا تتصور ان اصرخ و اعلي صوتي, مع العلم ان المحاورة كتابية و الموضوع ركيك و مش مستاهل صراخ و زيطة, يبقى كلامك داه في تصوراتك بس


أتصور أنك تصرخ؟؟؟
كلامك وطريقتك واضحة لا تحتاج لتصور
إنظر للحوار منذ أن بدأ مع بيبو لترى طريقة الحوار كيف بدأت وانظر لأولى مداخلاتك في الموضوع لترى طريقتك التي تريد أن تجر الموضوع إليها



> لا اله الا المسيح, الا تعي ما تكتب ام لا تعرف ما تكتب؟
> الم تقارن بين النصين و قلت لماذا الكلمة هذه موجودة في النسخة هذه دون الاخرى؟



دائما ما تؤكد رأيي فيك يا عزيزي
يا أستاذ روك إقرأ جيدا وفكر قبل أن تكتب
أنا قلت أنني وجدت هذه الكلمة في النسخة الإنجليزية
ولكني لم أجدها في النسخة العربية
فأدركت أن الموضوع هو موضوع ترجمات 
فرجعت للغة الأصلية وبدأت بناء الحوار عليها
وأعتقد أن هذا واضح في مداخلتي الأولى لمن يستطيع أن يفهم ما يقرأ

انظر يا زعيم المنتدى لنص كلامي في المشاركة الأولى في الموضوع
------------------------------------------------------------------
أولا عندما قرأت هذا الجزء من انجيل يوحنا وجدت الآية في ترجمة سميث و فاندايك كالآتي
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
ولكن حينما قرأت نسخة الملك جيمس وجدت الآتي
For God so loved the world,that he gave his only begotten Son,that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
نلاحظ هنا وجود كلمة begotten والتي تعني المولود 
إذن هناك اختلاف بين الترجمتين فلنرجع إذن للنسخة الأصلية (مجازا)
سنجد أن كلمة ???????? monogene?s
والتي تعني المولود موجودة
وأعتقد أن قانون الإيمان المسيحي يؤكد أن المسيح مولود ليس مخلوق
فلماذا لم نجد كلمة المولود في الترجمة العربية؟؟؟؟ هل إخفاء هذه الكلمة متعمد؟؟
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> لعلمك انا لم اعرف الحق لفترة, لكن الحق حررني عندما تعرفت على المسيح, اي بمعنى اخر اني متنصر


هههههههههههههههههه
قديمة
هنيئا لك التحرر يا متحرر




> طيب بس ما تعصب و يطل لك عرق... انت احسن واحد بكل اللغات و لا تحتاج لقوامسي لمعرفة المعاني! بس خليك رايق و لا داعي انك تتنرفز


يا عزيزي أنا لم أحتد حتى الآن
وعلى القارئ الكريم أن يدرك الحقيقة من هو الغاضب المشحون
أنا لم أدعي العلم في كل اللغات
ولكن أنا أعلم جيدا قدراتي في اللغة الإنجليزية وأقرر واقع بكل هدوء وروية




> فالككلمة متكونة من شقين be و get





> اي بدرجة التبسيط العليا هي كلمة للدلاة على امتلاك الاشياء او الاشخاص و مرجعيتها



هل رأيت مسرحية شاهد ما شفش حاجة؟؟؟؟
هل رأيت التعليق الظريف الذي يقول فيه "لا يا راجل .... نورت هيئة المحكمة"
فلتسمح لي أن أقتبس هذا التعليق وأقول ... لا يا راجل ... نورت هيئة المنتدى




> عليك نور, هل ترى معنى الكلمة بصورة اشمل الان؟





> الكلمة تعني اصل النسل و الذرية و ليسة الانجاب او الولادة بالضرورة, فنسب هو عائد للاب



يا أستاذ
الكلمة الموجودة في الجملة الآن تقع في أي موقع
هل تقع في موقع الصفة adjective؟؟؟؟
أم أنها تقع في موقع الفعل verb؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر ردك




> لا اله الا المسيح... الم تأتي بنص بالعربي و اخر بالانجليزي و بدأت تقارن بينهما ام لا؟



لقد وضعت لك نص كلامي أرجو ان تقرأه مرة أخرى وتفهم الهدف منه



> اراك قفزت عن المعنى المقصود و المعروف و الذي يتم الاشارة به الى بنوية الابن كما و انك تجاهلت المعنيين الاخرين
> that is
> sole
> ولعلك لا تعرف معنى الاخيرة, و التي معناها منفرد او فرد
> اي تعطي المعنى الدقيق بان المسيح هو الابن الوحيد للاب



بالرجوع للغة الأصلية
لو أنك تنفي وجود الكلمة من أساسها في الكتاب المقدس فقانون الإيمان المسيحي وضع كلمة من عنده ليس لها وجود



> لا اله الا المسيح...
> انت تسأل عن التضحية و انا اوضحلك زواياها, فتواضع الله في تجسده شئ, و الكفارة شئ ايضا يا عزيزي


وطبعا كما توقعت 
لم تستطيع أن تجيب على سؤالي بنعم مباشرة لأنك بهذه الإجابة بكل بساطة تهدم عقيدتك من أساسها

ولكن أنا أسألل عن تلك الآية تحديدا
أنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد

وحتى الآن لم أجد إجابة
أين أجد تلك التضحية والبذل الذي بذله الله بابنه ؟؟؟؟
ماذا حدث لابنه يجعلني أقول أنه بذل ابنه من أجلي؟؟؟




> ركز على قولك موضوع الصلب خدعة
> يعني كلامك لا تعرف قلتم ام عدم, فكيف ستفهم كلامي و تتابع ترابطه؟



إرجع لباقي الكلام وسياق الحوار حتى تفهم المغزى يا زعيم المنتدى
---------------------------------------------------
كل ما فعله الله (من وجهة نظركم) أنه خلق جسما بشريا عبارة عن دمية أو تمثال بشري يقوده لاهوت المسيح ليتمم به الخلاص 
إذن لا يوجد أي تضحية من الله ولا يوجد أي تضحية من المسيح ولا يجب عليكم الشكر إلا لتلك الدمية البشرية التي تألمت وماتت على الصليب 
إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله) 
وموضوع التضحية التي ضحاها الله هو سراب 
-----------------------------------------------------
إنظر للجملة
 موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله 
ولم أقل أن موضوع الصلب هو خدعة
أرجو أن تدرك الفرق


> معنى الولادة, ان الاصل و المنسب, فاذا كنت تتكلم عن انه الابن مولود من الاب بالطريقة الالهية الروحانية قبل كل الدهور و غير مخلوة يبقى الكلام صحيح



أي طريقة هذه؟؟؟؟
هل أجد في الكتاب المقدس توضيحا لطريقة الولادة هذه؟؟؟؟
هل أجد في أقوال المسيح توضيحا لهذه الطريقة من الولادة؟؟؟
يسعدني أن تأتيني بأدلتك دائما على كل ما تقول من الكتاب المقدس




> نحن لسنا هنا بصدد التكلم عن العادات و تصرفات الاشخاص, نحن في صدد التكلم عن الخطيئة بكونها شئ روحاني يعمل ضد مشيئة الله و قوانينه


لماذا تسحب كلامك مرة أخرى
أنت قلت:



> ذنبك انك وليد هذا الشخص, و ان الطبيعة الساقطة هي وراثية و متوارثة


طبيعة الأب الساقطة يتوارثها الأبناء؟؟؟؟
تحت أي قانون؟؟؟
تحت أي عدل أجد الله يقول لي ... 
الله:أنت ستدخل النار
أنا: لماذا يا رب لقد كنت عبدا مطيعا لك
الله: لأن أبوك قتل وسرق وكذب و زنا

هل هذا عدل؟؟؟؟
هل هذا معقول ومنطقي؟؟؟؟




> فالخطيئة دخلت الى العالم بشخص واحد وهو ادم, و ايضا خلص العالم بشخص واحد في المسيح يسوع له كل المجد بحسب الكتاب المقدس


هذا الكلام يجرنا جرا لسؤال منطقي وعقلاني جدا
وهل موت المسيح على الصليب أخرج من المؤمنين به الطبيعة الخاطئة؟؟
أو بمعنى آخر هل المؤمنين بصلب المسيح للخلاص هم ملائكة لا يخطئون لأن الطبيعة الخاطئة خرجت منهم بخلاص المسيح؟؟؟؟



> مغفرة الله لا تلغي عدالته و قدسه, فالله يعاقب الاشخاص على خطيئتهم, و كما يقول الكتاب المقدس بأن جزاء الخطية موت
> فالله بصفاتح غير متناقض بل متكامل



أنتم بذلك تنقصون من قدر الله أساسا
تجعلون الله وكأنه وقع في مأزق لا يعرف ماذا يفعل
وقع في حيرة من أمره
هل يغفر للتائب؟؟؟؟
ولكن أجرة الخطية هي الموت فكيف أغفر للتائب؟؟؟
ثم وصل للحل العبقري وهو صلب المسيح

كيف يكون عدل الله وأين عدل الله أساسا في الصلب؟؟؟
ملايين الأشخاص يذنبون ثم يتوبون ويرجعون إلى الله ويندمون على ما فعلوا
ولكن الله لا يستطيع أن يغفر لهم إلا إذا حاسبهم على خطاياهم
أين العدل في أن يحاسب شخص آخر بريئ ليس له أي ذنب في الحياة؟؟؟
هل هكذا تجد الله متكاملا وعادلا؟؟؟



> غلاطية 4 : 4 و 5
> وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.



يا عزيزي أنت تقول


> الظاهر انك لا تعرف ماهية و مقياسية الذبيحة المثالية, فبحسب الكتاب المقدس, الفادي يجب ان يكون خاضع للشريعة, فلا يستطيع ان يكون خاضع لها الا عن طريقة الولادة الجسدية البشرية كما هو معروف



أنا أريد دليلا من الكتاب المقدس يخبر أن الشروط التي يجب توافرها في الفادي أن يكون كذا وكذا

أما ما أتيت أنت به فهو ليس بدليل على ذلك في شئ 
بل هو وصف تقريري لواقع قد حدث


----------



## ToMa (17 يونيو 2006)

> *أنا حتى الآن لم أسبه بالشكل الكافي
> وقريبا سوف أرسل له ما يستحقه*




*كنت اعلم منذ البداية ان هذا هو اسلوبكم الذى لم ولن يتغير ابداً*

*وقد ظهر ذلك جلياً فى مناقشتك مع اخى الحبيب روك *​ 



> ثانيا في الحقيقة كل كلامك يؤكد أنك فعلا إعذرني ضعيف الفهم


 

*ولكن دعنا لا نهتم بأسلوبكم فقد تعودنا عليه وكما قولت لك من قبل انك اكدت لى حقيقة هامة وهى  "* *ولكنى علمت الان ان المسلم ................ "*

*والان يا صاحب المنطق لما لا ننظر الى كلامك الذى يخلو من اى منطق ؟؟؟*




> *ثم من أين افترضت أنني طالب؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*لا يمكننى ان اصف لك كم الضحك عندما قرأت تلك الجملة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا صاحب المنطق ألم تعتذر فى احدى رسائلك المزعومة الى القمص زكريا بطرس عن تأخرك فى الرد عليه وتعللت بإنشغالك فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*والغريب انك قلت لى فى احدى الرسائل " ولكن أنا أرسل لك حتى تعلم أن المسلم لا يكذب "*

*فهل ترى الآن ان المسلم لا يكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*عموما نأتى لأهم نقطة فى الموضوع ...*

*الاستاذ الفاضل صاحب المنطق فى مداخلتك الاخيرة قلت جملة صغيرة لو كنت قلتها منذ البداية لكنت وفرت على نفسك وعلينا مضيعة الوقت ...*

*الاستاذ صاحب المنطق قال الأتى* :





> أين العدل في أن يحاسب شخص آخر بريئ ليس له أي ذنب في الحياة؟؟؟


 
*تلك هى التضحية يا هذا التى لن تستطيع ان تعيها بسبب معتقداتك التى تنادى بأن الله تاب على ادم بكل بساطة دون كلمة عتاب واحدة وكأن قوانين الله وعدله بين البشر معدوم*

*ولكن اضيف شيئاً بسيطاً لكلامك كنت قد قلته لك من قبل ...*

*انت تقول اين العدل فى ان يحاسب شخص اخر برىء ليس له اى ذنب فى الحياة ... وانا اضيف ان هذا الشخص او الجسد كان متحدا باللاهوت فى اقنوم الابن وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يتدخل اللاهوت حتى يمنع الالم عن الناسوت وذلك لا ينقص من قدرة الله كما تدعى ولكن يؤكد على مبدأ العدل الالهى فالشخص الذى مات عنا هو ابن الله مات بالجسد لان اللاهوت لايموت .*

*تلك هى التضحية التى تسأل عنها يا هذا *

*والتى وصلت اليها من نفسك ودون مساعدة منا*

*تحياتى اليك يا ابو المنطق*​


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
> 
> و ..لا... عدوان..... إلا ..... على الظالمين
> ...





فسر الماء بالماء بعد جهد عسير :budo: 





> إذا كان فهمك بهذا الضعف فسأشرحها لك
> عندنا السلام على من يسالمنا والعدوان على من يظلمنا
> ليس عندنا أن من يضربني على خدي الأيمن أدير له خدي الأيسر ليضربني عليه أيضا
> فديننا لا يأمرنا بأشياء لا نستطيع كبشر خطائين أن نطبقها


 
يا عيني على المحبة...





> أولا إذا كان هناك من أخشاه غير الله فتأكد أنك أنت أو أي مسيحي آخر هو آخر من يفكر في هذا الأمر يا عزيزي
> لأننا هنا في حوار المنطق وكلنا يعلم من هو من يجد نفسه في مأزق حين الحوار عن المنطق


 
يا عم اخشى الي تخشاه, هو انا قلت انك تخشاني؟ انا استغربت فقط من التهويل والزوابع التي لا وجود لها التي انت تراها




> ثانيا في الحقيقة كل كلامك يؤكد أنك فعلا إعذرني ضعيف الفهم
> ألم تدرك حتى الآن ما هي الحقيقة التي تريد أن تخفيها...؟؟؟
> أم أنك أدركت وتحاول جاهدا الإمعان في إخفائها؟؟؟


 
انا لا اخفي الحقائق, اذا كان هناك حقيقة انا خافيها او احاول اخفائها, اذن اطرحها يا اخي, يعني قلبك حنين علينا الى هذه الدرجة و تريد تسترها معانا؟ حلوة مرة


 



> الحقيقة أنك أتيت هنا أساسا خائفا


 
لو كنت خائفا لما تركت مشاركاتك و الموضوع اصلا, فبكل سهولة استطيع ان الغي المشاركات و عضويتك حتى, لكن انا داخل حتى ارد, مش داخل خايف مثل ما تدعي... يعني حخاف من ايه؟






> فتحاول عن طريق السب والتهجم والحدة أن تخفي خوفك من الحوار المنطقي الهادئ
> وأعتقد أن معظمكم هكذ


 
لما التبلي؟ متى سبيتك؟ هل لك ان تقتبس سبيبة او شمتيمة وجهت ليك من قبلي؟

 





> أتصور أنك تصرخ؟؟؟
> كلامك وطريقتك واضحة لا تحتاج لتصور
> إنظر للحوار منذ أن بدأ مع بيبو لترى طريقة الحوار كيف بدأت وانظر لأولى مداخلاتك في الموضوع لترى طريقتك التي تريد أن تجر الموضوع إليها


 
لا اله الا المسيح,,, هو يعني المحاورة في تصورك لا تتم الا عن طريق الصراخ؟ 
لماذا الخروج عن الموضوع و الاتهام بأن ماخذك بالصوت؟

لو كانت المحاورة صوتية كنت شفت مدى الهدوء و الراحة, لا داعي للصراخ في هيك مواضيع يا اخي..

 





> دائما ما تؤكد رأيي فيك يا عزيزي
> يا أستاذ روك إقرأ جيدا وفكر قبل أن تكتب
> أنا قلت أنني وجدت هذه الكلمة في النسخة الإنجليزية
> ولكني لم أجدها في النسخة العربية
> ...




طيب حلو الكلام, ما دامك رجعت الى الكلمة الاصلية في اليونانية, لنرجعها الى جذورها لنعرف معناها اذن و اترك الكلمات في التراجم الاخرى:

اصل الكلمة  μονογενής  monogenēs

نابع من:

μόνος

monos

والتي معناها 
_remaining_, that is, _sole_ or _single_; by implication _mere:_ - alone, only, by themselves.
 
و ايضا من الاصل 
γίνομαι  اي ginomai

الذي معناه 

A prolonged and middle form of a primary verb; to cause to be ("gen" -erate), that is, (reflexively) to become (come into being), used with great latitude (literally, figuratively, intensively, etc.): - arise be assembled, be (come, -fall, -have self), be brought (to pass), (be) come (to pass), continue, be divided, be done, draw, be ended, fall, be finished, follow, be found, be fulfilled, + God forbid, grow, happen, have, be kept, be made, be married, be ordained to be, partake, pass, be performed, be published, require, seem, be showed, X soon as it was, sound, be taken, be turned, use, wax, will, would, be wrought.

اذن المعنى واضح ولا اعلان لولادة بشرية او ما شابه









> هههههههههههههههههه
> قديمة
> هنيئا لك التحرر يا متحرر


 
قديمة؟ مكنتش اعرف ان شهادتي منتشرة لهذه الدرجة لتسمع بها يا اخ









> ولكن أنا أسألل عن تلك الآية تحديدا
> أنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد
> 
> وحتى الآن لم أجد إجابة
> ...


 
لو بتكمل معى الاعداد الي قبل و بعد النص الكريم ستوضح لك الصورة, و دعني اوضح لك ذلك للسهولة:

يوحنا 3 :

13ما صَعِدَ أحَدٌ إلى السَّماءِ إلاَ اَبنُ الإنسانِ الذي نزَلَ مِنَ السَّماءِ. 14وكما رفَعَ موسى الحَـيَّةَ في البرِّيَّةِ، فكذلِكَ يَجبُ أنْ يُرفَعَ اَبنُ الإنسانِ. 15لينالَ كُلُّمَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِه الحياةَ الأبدِيَّةَ. 16هكذا أحبَّ الله العالَمَ حتى وهَبَ اَبنَهُ الأوحَدَ، فَلا يَهلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِه، بل تكونُ لَهُ الحياةُ الأبدِيَّةُ. 17والله أرسَلَ اَبنَهُ إلى العالَمِ لا ليدينَ العالَمَ، بل ليُخلِّصَ بِه العالَمَ.

و المعنى يا عزيزي هو:
"لأنه هكذا أحب اللَّه العالم،
حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد،
لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به،
بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". (16) 
ركز هذا السفر على مجد الصليب حيث عليه يُرفع ابن الإنسان لكي يجتذب الجميع ويخلصهم، وقد تكرر ذلك أربع مرات (8: 28؛ 12: 32-34). الحب الإلهي هو العنصر الديناميكي الدائم الحركة لتمتع العالم بالخلاص.
في حديث *القديس أمبروسيوس* عن التوبة يوجه أنظارنا إلى أنه بالإيمان يتمتع الإنسان بالحياة الأبدية، فكيف نكف عن الصلاة من أجل غير المؤمنين، حتى يتمتعون بعطية الإيمان الإلهية فينالوا الحياة الأبدية؟
v كأن المسيح يقول: لا تتعجب إننى سأُرفع على الصليب لتخلصوا أنتم، فإن هذا الرأي رأي الآب الذي قد أحبكم هذا الحب حتى بذل ابنه عن عبيده، على أنه ما كان أحدكم يعمل هذا العمل من أجل صديقه، ولا من أجل إنسانٍ بارٍ. وهذا المعنى قد أوضحه بولس فقال: "فإنه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بارٍ، ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضًا أن يموت، ولكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا " (رو 5: 7، 8).
إن قلت فمن أية جهة أحب الله العالم؟ أجبتك: لم يحبه من جهة أخرى إلا من جهة صلاحه وحده.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*بتعبير"*هكذا أحب*" والتعبير الآخر "*الله العالم*" يظهر عظمة قوة حبه. الفاصل بين الاثنين عظيم وغير محدود. هو الخالد ذاك الذي بلا بداية، صاحب الجلالة غير المحدود. وأما هم فتراب ورماد، إنهم مشحونون بربوات الخطايا، جاحدون، عاصون له على الدوام، هؤلاء قد أحبهم! مرة أخرى الكلمات التي أضافها بعد ذلك تحمل معنى متشابهًا، إذ يقول: "*بذل ابنه الوحيد*"، وليس خادمًا، ولا ملاكًا ولا رئيس ملائكة. لا يظهر أحد اهتمامًا بابنه كما يظهر الله نحو عبيده الجاحدين.​*"لأنه لم يرسل اللَّه ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم،
بل ليخلص به العالم". (17) ​*على الصليب قدم السيد المسيح الخلاص علانية أمام العالم كله. "قد شمر الرب عن ذراع قدسه أمام عيون كل الأمم، فترى كل أطراف الأرض خلاص إلهنا" (إش 52: 10)
سبق فأعلن الجانب السلبي أن من يؤمن به لا يهلك، وألحقه بالجانب الإيجابي "له الحياة الأبدية". هنا أيضًا من الجانب السلبي "*لا يدين*" والإيجابي "*يخلصه*". أما قول السيد " "*ليخلص به العالم*"، فكانت ليست فقط جديدة علي مسامع اليهود من قادة وشعب، بل ومعثرة لهم. فقد فسر المعلمون نبوات العهد القديم الخاصة بالمسيا المنتظر أنه يقيم ردم خيمة داود، ويرد الملك والعظمة والمجد لبني إسرائيل، ليدين الأمم ويسحق الشعوب الأخرى. أما أن يخلص العالم فهذا ما لم يكن ممكنًا للعقلية اليهودية أن تقبله بأي شكل من الأشكال.​​





> ---------------------------------------------------
> كل ما فعله الله (من وجهة نظركم) أنه خلق جسما بشريا عبارة عن دمية أو تمثال بشري يقوده لاهوت المسيح ليتمم به الخلاص
> إذن لا يوجد أي تضحية من الله ولا يوجد أي تضحية من المسيح ولا يجب عليكم الشكر إلا لتلك الدمية البشرية التي تألمت وماتت على الصليب
> إذن فاسمحوا لي موضوع الصلب هكذا هو خدعة من الله (حاشى لله)
> ...


 
لا اعرف ما دخل الصلب في الموضوع, لكن اذا كنت تعتبر الله مخادع و ماكر, فهذا شأنك لكنه ليس موضوعنا




> أي طريقة هذه؟؟؟؟
> هل أجد في الكتاب المقدس توضيحا لطريقة الولادة هذه؟؟؟؟
> هل أجد في أقوال المسيح توضيحا لهذه الطريقة من الولادة؟؟؟
> يسعدني أن تأتيني بأدلتك دائما على كل ما تقول من الكتاب المقدس


 
هي علاقة و ليس بطريقة يا عزيزي و الدليل من فم المسيح:

يوحنا 16 العدد 28

28نعم، خَرَجتُ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ وجِئتُ إلى العالَمِ وأذهَبُ إلى الآبِ«.

نرى مصدر الخروج و الانتماء بوضوح تام, فهو منبثق من عند الله منذ الازل, اي هو الله ذاته








> طبيعة الأب الساقطة يتوارثها الأبناء؟؟؟؟
> تحت أي قانون؟؟؟
> تحت أي عدل أجد الله يقول لي ...
> الله:أنت ستدخل النار
> ...


 
يقول الكتاب المقدس, ان الخطية دخلت للعالم عن طريق شخص واحد وهو ادم:

كورنثوس الاولى 15 العدد 22

22وكما يَموتُ جميعُ الناسِ في آدمَ، فكذلِكَ هُم في المَسيحِ سَيحيَوْنَ، 



 





> هذا الكلام يجرنا جرا لسؤال منطقي وعقلاني جدا
> وهل موت المسيح على الصليب أخرج من المؤمنين به الطبيعة الخاطئة؟؟
> أو بمعنى آخر هل المؤمنين بصلب المسيح للخلاص هم ملائكة لا يخطئون لأن الطبيعة الخاطئة خرجت منهم بخلاص المسيح؟؟؟؟


 
كورنثوس الثانية 5 العدد 17
17وإذا كانَ أحَدٌ في المَسيحِ، فهوَ خَليقَةِ جَديدةِ: زالَ القَديمُ وها هوَ الجديدُ.

بمعنى:

في المسيح ننال قلبًا جديدًا وفكرًا جديدًا وسلوكًا جديدًا وحياة جديدة، كما نعيش في خليقة جديدة، في السماويات. 
من كان في المسيح يحيا حرًا من الخطية ومن محبة العالم وشهوات الجسد. إنه لا ينشغل بما يُرى وإنما بما لا يُرى. 
المؤمن الحق ليس فقط يتمتع بالتجديد المستمر في داخله، وإنما يرى كل شيءٍ جديدًا؛ يتطلع خلال عيني المسيح فيرى حوله خليقة جديدة. 

هذا هو نفس الغرض الذي من أجله جاء ربنا يسوع المسيح، أن يغير الطبيعة البشرية، ويحوّلها، ويجدّدها. 
يخلق النفس خلقةً جديدةً، النفس التي كانت قد انتكست بالشهوات بواسطة التعدّي,
جاء المسيح لكي يوحّد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح اللاهوت، وقد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديدًا، ونفسًا جديدة، وعيونًا جديدة، وآذانًا جديدة، ولسانًا جديدًا روحانيًا. وبالاختصار أُناسًا جددًا كلية، هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به. إذ صيّرهم أوانٍ جديدة، ويمسحهم بنور معرفته الإلهية، لكي يصب فيهم الخمر الجديدة، التي هي روحه، لأنه يقول أن *"الخمر الجديدة ينبغي أن توضع في زقاقٍ جديدة*" (مت 17:9).​ 





> أنتم بذلك تنقصون من قدر الله أساسا
> تجعلون الله وكأنه وقع في مأزق لا يعرف ماذا يفعل


 

يا ريت لو نرقى بمستوى الحوار و لا داعي لالقاء تهم بدون ادلة, فحاشا ان ننقص من قدر الله شيئا

 



> وقع في حيرة من أمره
> هل يغفر للتائب؟؟؟؟
> ولكن أجرة الخطية هي الموت فكيف أغفر للتائب؟؟؟
> ثم وصل للحل العبقري وهو صلب المسيح
> ...


 

العدل هو عدل الهي, فالله عادل و قدوس و لا يرضى على الخطيئة و لا يغفرها اعتباطا, فبالصليب توازنت هذه المعادلة, فهي اشبه بقاضي يحاسب شخص طائش ساق بسرعة جنونية, و اصدر غرامه عليه بمئة دينار, لان القاضي عادل و لا يمكن لعدالته ان يترك السائق الطائش ان يفر من دون محاسبة, و بعد اصدار الحكم, نزل القاضي من كرسي الحكم و نزع ملبس القضاة و دفع المبلغ نفسه, لان السائق الطائش هو ابنه




> ملايين الأشخاص يذنبون ثم يتوبون ويرجعون إلى الله ويندمون على ما فعلوا
> ولكن الله لا يستطيع أن يغفر لهم إلا إذا حاسبهم على خطاياهم
> أين العدل في أن يحاسب شخص آخر بريئ ليس له أي ذنب في الحياة؟؟؟
> هل هكذا تجد الله متكاملا وعادلا؟؟؟


 
الله لم بلقى ذنبي على المسلم او على اليهودي كما القى محمد ذنوب المسلمين علينا, لكن الله بحسب خطة سماوية رفع الخطية عن العالم بطريقة عادلة و شاملة لا بطريقة الرمي على الامم الاخرى

فكما كان في العهد القديم تقدم الذبائح للتكفير, كذلك كان جسد المسيح البار الكفارة العظمى لغفران كل الخطايا

ام انك ترفض مبدأ و فديناه بكبش عظيم؟

 





> يا عزيزي أنت تقول
> 
> أنا أريد دليلا من الكتاب المقدس يخبر أن الشروط التي يجب توافرها في الفادي أن يكون كذا وكذا
> 
> ...


 
ارجوا منك ترك تفسير النصوص لنا و لا تفتي من عندك

النص الكريم يوضح سبب الولادة تحت الناموس و التي سببها تخليص من هم الذين تحت الناموس
فلقارئ الكتاب المقدس سهولة الربط بين الاصحاح الرابع و الثالث من غلاطية التي يعلن سبب الولادة تحت الناموس
13والمَسيحُ حَرَّرَنا مِنْ لَعنَةِ الشَّريعَةِ بأنْ صارَ لَعنةً مِنْ أجلِنا، فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: «مَلعونِ كُلُّ مَنْ ماتَ مُعَلَّقًا على خشَبَةٍ

مع العلم ان المسيح اطاع الناموس في جهاته الثلاثة:

(1) عهد الأعمال الذي أعطاه الله لآدم، وجعل شرط الحياة فيه الطاعة التامة.
(2) شريعة موسى التي فُرضت على بني إسرائيل.
(3) الشريعة الأخلاقية، وهي قانون الواجبات على الإنسان. 
وقد خضع المسيح لهذه الثلاثة، لأنه تعهد بإكمال كل البر، أي بعمل كل ما يطلبه الناموس على أنواعه المختلفة.
وكان هذا الخضوع اختيارياً بدلياً. فهو اختياري لأن المسيح تجسد باختياره وتعهد بكل ما يقتضيه تجسده من تلقاء إرادته. ولم يكن بسبب اتخاذ طبيعتنا مطالَباً بالخضوع للناموس، لأن الناموس فُرض على الناس، والمسيح لم يكن إنساناً فقط بل بقي بعد التجسد إلهاً كما كان منذ الأزل، فعلاقته بالناموس تشبه علاقة الله به، إلا من حيث تعهده الطوعي، لأن واضع كل النواميس غير مطالَب بالخضوع لها، بمعنى أنه ليس تحت سلطتها، ولا يمكن أن يكون خضوعه لها إلا على سبيل الاتضاع. فإن ملوك الأرض ذوي السلطان المطلق هم أعلى من النواميس التي يسنّونها، بل إنها تكتسب سلطانها منهم فيطلبونها أو يغيّرونها كما يشاؤون، ولا يخضعون لشيء من حيث علاقتهم بالناس إلا لما يريدونه. ولما قبل المسيح أن يقوم بشروط العهد المصنوع مع آدم، وحفظ جميع أوامر الناموس الموسوي، وخضع للناموس الأخلاقي مع مواعيده وعقابه، كان ذلك اتضاعاً اختيارياً.
وكان خضوع المسيح للناموس بدلياً أيضاً، لأنه قام مقامنا نائباً عنا ولأجل فائدتنا. فجُعل تحت الناموس ليفدي الذين هم تحت الناموس (غل 4:4، 5) وقبِل هذا الخضوع لأنه الفادي، لا لأنه كان ملتزماً به، لأنه كما كان رب السبت كان أيضاً رب الناموس بجملته وأنواعه، فكانت كل حياة المسيح على الأرض حياة الطاعة الاختيارية، إذ جاء ليعمل إرادة أبيه، ودُعي في نبوات العهد القديم باسم «العبد» وهو نفسه قال «نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يو 6: 38) وقال الرسول : «مع كونه ابناً تعلم الطاعة» (عب 5: 8) وقال «إذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب» (في 2: 8). فكان كل ذلك اختيارياً بدلياً لأجل البشر ولأجل خلاصهم.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (19 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين

تعليقات سريعة لأن وقتي الآن ضيق لعدة أسبا
1- الموقع بطيئ جدا جدا جدا جدا وأرجو من الإدارة إخباري لماذا هذا البطء أم هو مشكلتي أنا وحدي علما بأني لا أستخدم التليفون في النت بل خط DSL  وباقي المواقع تفتح معي بسرعة شديدة
2- رددت في موضوعات أخرى أخذت مني الكثير من الوقت فلا أستطيع أن أرد ردا كاملا

عذرا

وأرجو أن تخبروا الأخ نيو مان بإعتذاري نيابة عني وذلك بسبب البطئ الرهيب للموقع عندي إلى جانب انشغالي وإلى جانب أيضا اشتراكي في أكثر من موضوع مما يستهلك الوقت المخصص لردودي وذلك تسبب في عدم الرد عليه خلال فترة طويلة
فأرجو إبلاغه كل اعتذاري وأسفي على التأخير


بالنسبة للأخ توما
*



كنت اعلم منذ البداية ان هذا هو اسلوبكم الذى لم ولن يتغير ابداً

وقد ظهر ذلك جلياً فى مناقشتك مع اخى الحبيب روك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

إنظر الجزء المخصص للرد على أخوك روك لترى من الذي بدأ بذلك الأسلوب يا جهبز *


*



والان يا صاحب المنطق لما لا ننظر الى كلامك الذى يخلو من اى منطق ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**والله لا يخلو من المنطق إلا كلامك وتفكيرك القاصر وسأثبت لك ذلك لاحقا*​*



لا يمكننى ان اصف لك كم الضحك عندما قرأت تلك الجملة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا صاحب المنطق ألم تعتذر فى احدى رسائلك المزعومة الى القمص زكريا بطرس عن تأخرك فى الرد عليه وتعللت بإنشغالك فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*والسؤال الآن يا جهبز هذا العصر الغريب*
*هل لا ينشغل بالإمتحانات إلا الطلاب؟؟؟؟*
*إضحك كما تشاء ولكن على نفسك وعلى تفكيرك القاصر*
*ألم تفكر في أن العديد من فئات المجتمع تنشغل بالأمتحانات أكثر بكثير من الطلاب أنفسهم*
*مثال على ذلك يا جهبز*
*مدرسين بالمدارس(العمل بالتصحيح والكنترول)*
*معيدين ومدرسين مساعدين (العمل بالمراقبة والكنترول العملي لأن المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين لا يقومن بالتصحيح)*
*المدرس بالجامعة (الدكتور) والأستاذ المساعد والأستاذ (أعمال التصحيح والكنترول)*
*عميد الكلية- رئيس الجامعة*

*من الممكن مثلا أن أكون رئيسا لكنترول فرقة ما ولذلك انشغلت بالإمتحانات*
*ولتسهيل المهمة عليك أنا أحد هذه الأعمال الأخيرة (آخر 3 سطور)*
*من السهل عليك أن تتهم الناس بالباطل هكذا؟؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*طريقتك تدل على أنك إما ضابط مباحث او إن لم تكن كذلك فأنت تكثر من مشاهدة الأفلام البوليسية وقراءة الألغاز خاصة ع*2*

*



والغريب انك قلت لى فى احدى الرسائل " ولكن أنا أرسل لك حتى تعلم أن المسلم لا يكذب "

فهل ترى الآن ان المسلم لا يكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا حق
وهذا حديث عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حين سؤل هل يكذب المسلم قال : لا
*

*



عموما نأتى لأهم نقطة فى الموضوع ...

الاستاذ الفاضل صاحب المنطق فى مداخلتك الاخيرة قلت جملة صغيرة لو كنت قلتها منذ البداية لكنت وفرت على نفسك وعلينا مضيعة الوقت ...

الاستاذ صاحب المنطق قال الأتى :






أين العدل في أن يحاسب شخص آخر بريئ ليس له أي ذنب في الحياة؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تلك هى التضحية يا هذا التى لن تستطيع ان تعيها بسبب معتقداتك التى تنادى بأن الله تاب على ادم بكل بساطة دون كلمة عتاب واحدة وكأن قوانين الله وعدله بين البشر معدوم

ولكن اضيف شيئاً بسيطاً لكلامك كنت قد قلته لك من قبل ...

انت تقول اين العدل فى ان يحاسب شخص اخر برىء ليس له اى ذنب فى الحياة ... وانا اضيف ان هذا الشخص او الجسد كان متحدا باللاهوت فى اقنوم الابن وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يتدخل اللاهوت حتى يمنع الالم عن الناسوت وذلك لا ينقص من قدرة الله كما تدعى ولكن يؤكد على مبدأ العدل الالهى فالشخص الذى مات عنا هو ابن الله مات بالجسد لان اللاهوت لايموت .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا سعادة ضابط المباحث الهمام *
*أنت لم تفهم الموضوع بعد*
*أنا أسأل من أين لله أن يحاسب شخص بشري خلقه كدمية بشرية يتحكم فيها*
*كيف له أن يحاسبها على ذنب لم تقترفه؟؟*

*



تلك هى التضحية يا هذا التى لن تستطيع ان تعيها بسبب معتقداتك التى تنادى بأن الله تاب على ادم بكل بساطة دون كلمة عتاب واحدة وكأن قوانين الله وعدله بين البشر معدوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلام جميل جدا*
*الربط بين مغفرة الله وعدله بين البشر*
*وفي هذا الموضوع لك أن تعلم أن ذنب الإنسان نوعين*
*نوع يذنب فيه الإنسان ولا يضر إلا نفسه فقط مثل الكذب بما لا يضر الناس أو أن يشاهد المواقع الإباحية مثال*
*النوع الثاني هو نوع يضر فيه الإنسان غيره مثل القتل والسرقة*

*في النوع الأول يمكن لله أن يغفر للإنسان ذنوبه عند التوبة لأن الله غفور رحيم ولأنه لم يضر أي إنسان آخر*

*في النوع الثاني يغفر الله له جزء المعصية فقط ولا يغفر له الجزء الخاص بأذى الغير إلا إذا سامحه المتضرر*
*أما إذا لم يسامحه المتضرر فللمتضرر أن يقتص منه يوم الحساب أمام الله*

*هل رأيت العدالة الحقة*
*لا أن يأتي الله بشخص بريئ ويحاسبه على ذنب لم يفعله*

*أما الأستاذ روك*



> لما التبلي؟ متى سبيتك؟ هل لك ان تقتبس سبيبة او شمتيمة وجهت ليك من قبلي؟


لم أتبلى يا أستاذ 
وهذا الكلام لك ولتوما
*



للوهلة الاولى تصورت انك تخطيت هذه المرحلة من الاسئلة الطفولية, لكنك بسبب جهلك حتى في لغتك العربية, لم تعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد

أنقر للتوسيع...





اولا مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة دلالة واضحة على جهلك في البحث و التصديق و الدعم بالادلة,

أنقر للتوسيع...






اتعجب من جديد من هذه الطريقة الركيكة في التقدم و العرض

أنقر للتوسيع...





يا ريت لو تبطل اللعبة البذيئة التي فيها الاقتسام و الاجتزاء اصبح حتى في معنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...






تعجب من التزييف الذي تقدمت به, فلو كنت امينا اكثر, لكنت ادرجت معاني الكلمة ككل, 

أنقر للتوسيع...






اذا كنت جاهلا في اللغة الانجليزية فلا تفتي بها

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا كنتم لا تطلقون على كل ما مضى اسم شتائم وتهكم وسخرية ومسخرة فالمشكلة مشكلتكم فعلا*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 أغسطس 2006)

أعيد كتابة مشاركتي السابقة مرة أخرى لإعادة استكمال الموضوع


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين

تعليقات سريعة لأن وقتي الآن ضيق لعدة أسباب
1- الموقع بطيئ جدا جدا جدا جدا وأرجو من الإدارة إخباري لماذا هذا البطء أم هو مشكلتي أنا وحدي علما بأني لا أستخدم التليفون في النت بل خط DSL  وباقي المواقع تفتح معي بسرعة شديدة
2- رددت في موضوعات أخرى أخذت مني الكثير من الوقت فلا أستطيع أن أرد ردا كاملا

عذرا

وأرجو أن تخبروا الأخ نيو مان بإعتذاري نيابة عني وذلك بسبب البطئ الرهيب للموقع عندي إلى جانب انشغالي وإلى جانب أيضا اشتراكي في أكثر من موضوع مما يستهلك الوقت المخصص لردودي وذلك تسبب في عدم الرد عليه خلال فترة طويلة
فأرجو إبلاغه كل اعتذاري وأسفي على التأخير


بالنسبة للأخ توما​*



كنت اعلم منذ البداية ان هذا هو اسلوبكم الذى لم ولن يتغير ابداً

وقد ظهر ذلك جلياً فى مناقشتك مع اخى الحبيب روك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​
*إنظر الجزء المخصص للرد على أخوك روك لترى من الذي بدأ بذلك الأسلوب يا جهبز *​

*



والان يا صاحب المنطق لما لا ننظر الى كلامك الذى يخلو من اى منطق ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*والله لا يخلو من المنطق إلا كلامك وتفكيرك القاصر وسأثبت لك ذلك لاحقا*
*



لا يمكننى ان اصف لك كم الضحك عندما قرأت تلك الجملة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا صاحب المنطق ألم تعتذر فى احدى رسائلك المزعومة الى القمص زكريا بطرس عن تأخرك فى الرد عليه وتعللت بإنشغالك فى الامتحانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

**
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*والسؤال الآن يا جهبز هذا العصر الغريب*
*هل لا ينشغل بالإمتحانات إلا الطلاب؟؟؟؟*
*إضحك كما تشاء ولكن على نفسك وعلى تفكيرك القاصر*
*ألم تفكر في أن العديد من فئات المجتمع تنشغل بالأمتحانات أكثر بكثير من الطلاب أنفسهم*
*مثال على ذلك يا جهبز*
*مدرسين بالمدارس(العمل بالتصحيح والكنترول)*
*معيدين ومدرسين مساعدين (العمل بالمراقبة والكنترول العملي لأن المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين لا يقومن بالتصحيح)*
*المدرس بالجامعة (الدكتور) والأستاذ المساعد والأستاذ (أعمال التصحيح والكنترول)*
*عميد الكلية- رئيس الجامعة*

*من الممكن مثلا أن أكون رئيسا لكنترول فرقة ما ولذلك انشغلت بالإمتحانات*
*ولتسهيل المهمة عليك أنا أحد هذه الأعمال الأخيرة (آخر 3 سطور)*
*من السهل عليك أن تتهم الناس بالباطل هكذا؟؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*
*طريقتك تدل على أنك إما ضابط مباحث او إن لم تكن كذلك فأنت تكثر من مشاهدة الأفلام البوليسية وقراءة الألغاز خاصة ع*2*

*



والغريب انك قلت لى فى احدى الرسائل " ولكن أنا أرسل لك حتى تعلم أن المسلم لا يكذب "

فهل ترى الآن ان المسلم لا يكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هذا حق*
*وهذا حديث عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حين سؤل هل يكذب المسلم قال : لا*


*



عموما نأتى لأهم نقطة فى الموضوع ...

الاستاذ الفاضل صاحب المنطق فى مداخلتك الاخيرة قلت جملة صغيرة لو كنت قلتها منذ البداية لكنت وفرت على نفسك وعلينا مضيعة الوقت ...

الاستاذ صاحب المنطق قال الأتى :






أين العدل في أن يحاسب شخص آخر بريئ ليس له أي ذنب في الحياة؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تلك هى التضحية يا هذا التى لن تستطيع ان تعيها بسبب معتقداتك التى تنادى بأن الله تاب على ادم بكل بساطة دون كلمة عتاب واحدة وكأن قوانين الله وعدله بين البشر معدوم

ولكن اضيف شيئاً بسيطاً لكلامك كنت قد قلته لك من قبل ...

انت تقول اين العدل فى ان يحاسب شخص اخر برىء ليس له اى ذنب فى الحياة ... وانا اضيف ان هذا الشخص او الجسد كان متحدا باللاهوت فى اقنوم الابن وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يتدخل اللاهوت حتى يمنع الالم عن الناسوت وذلك لا ينقص من قدرة الله كما تدعى ولكن يؤكد على مبدأ العدل الالهى فالشخص الذى مات عنا هو ابن الله مات بالجسد لان اللاهوت لايموت


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يا سعادة ضابط المباحث الهمام *
*أنت لم تفهم الموضوع بعد*
*أنا أسأل من أين لله أن يحاسب شخص بشري خلقه كدمية بشرية يتحكم فيها*
*كيف له أن يحاسبها على ذنب لم تقترفه؟؟*

*



تلك هى التضحية يا هذا التى لن تستطيع ان تعيها بسبب معتقداتك التى تنادى بأن الله تاب على ادم بكل بساطة دون كلمة عتاب واحدة وكأن قوانين الله وعدله بين البشر معدوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
*
*كلام جميل جدا*
*الربط بين مغفرة الله وعدله بين البشر*
*وفي هذا الموضوع لك أن تعلم أن ذنب الإنسان نوعين*
*نوع يذنب فيه الإنسان ولا يضر إلا نفسه فقط مثل الكذب بما لا يضر الناس أو أن يشاهد المواقع الإباحية مثال*
*النوع الثاني هو نوع يضر فيه الإنسان غيره مثل القتل والسرقة*

*في النوع الأول يمكن لله أن يغفر للإنسان ذنوبه عند التوبة لأن الله غفور رحيم ولأنه لم يضر أي إنسان آخر*

*في النوع الثاني يغفر الله له جزء المعصية فقط ولا يغفر له الجزء الخاص بأذى الغير إلا إذا سامحه المتضرر*
*أما إذا لم يسامحه المتضرر فللمتضرر أن يقتص منه يوم الحساب أمام الله*

*هل رأيت العدالة الحقة*
*لا أن يأتي الله بشخص بريئ ويحاسبه على ذنب لم يفعله*

*أما الأستاذ روك*



> لما التبلي؟ متى سبيتك؟ هل لك ان تقتبس سبيبة او شمتيمة وجهت ليك من قبلي؟


لم أتبلى يا أستاذ 
وهذا الكلام لك ولتوما​ 
*



للوهلة الاولى تصورت انك تخطيت هذه المرحلة من الاسئلة الطفولية, لكنك بسبب جهلك حتى في لغتك العربية, لم تعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



اولا مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة دلالة واضحة على جهلك في البحث و التصديق و الدعم بالادلة,

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



اتعجب من جديد من هذه الطريقة الركيكة في التقدم و العرض

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



يا ريت لو تبطل اللعبة البذيئة التي فيها الاقتسام و الاجتزاء اصبح حتى في معنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



تعجب من التزييف الذي تقدمت به, فلو كنت امينا اكثر, لكنت ادرجت معاني الكلمة ككل, 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



اذا كنت جاهلا في اللغة الانجليزية فلا تفتي بها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إذا كنتم لا تطلقون على كل ما مضى اسم شتائم وتهكم وسخرية ومسخرة فالمشكلة مشكلتكم فعلا*


----------



## ToMa (21 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا ومرحبا بعودتك مرة اخرى ..*​ 
*كان من الافضل ان تكلف نفسك عناء تعديل المشاركة قبل اعتمادها ..*​ 
*لاننى اعتقد ان مشكلة البطىء فى الموقع لم تعد موجودة الان ..*​ 
*ولا اعتقد ايضا انك لازالت مشغولا حتى الآن لهذه الدرجة والا لم تكن قد تمكنت من الدخول واعدة قص ولزق مشاركتك الاخيرة ..*​ 
*ولكنى سأتغاضى عن هذا وذاك كما سأتغاضى عن سخريتك من شخصى .. *

*ولكن كل هذا لاننى لن اعطيك الفرصة بأن تخرجنا عن اساس الموضوع بذلك الاسلوب الغير محترم .*​ 
*نأتى الآن للجزء الصغير جدا من مشاركتك والخاص بموضوع نقاشنا ..*​ 

*



يا سعادة ضابط المباحث الهمام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *أنت لم تفهم الموضوع بعد*
> *أنا أسأل من أين لله أن يحاسب شخص بشري خلقه كدمية بشرية يتحكم فيها*
> *كيف له أن يحاسبها على ذنب لم تقترفه؟؟*​
> *-------------------------------------------*​
> ...






** من الذى خدعك وقال لك ان الذى مات على الصليب هو شخص بشرى ؟؟؟*


*ومن قال لك ان ولادة السيد المسيح وموته على الصليب كانا بغير ارادته ؟؟؟*

*ومن قال لك ايضا ان موت السيد المسيح على الصليب كان على سبيل العقاب او الحساب ؟؟؟*

*فى انجيل القديس يوحنا البشير يقول السيد المسيح فى حديثه مع بيلاطس قبل عملية الصلب ما هو أتى :*​*" لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. *

*كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي "*​
*هل فهمت شيئا الآن ؟؟؟*

*إن الذى مات على الصليب هو الله المتجسد وليس شخص بشرى كما تدعى *

*لقد تجسد الله بلاهوته الكامل وبكامل ارادته (إذ انه من غير المقبول تماما ان يكون هناك من اجبر الله على فعل شىء ايا كان .. حاشا لله) واتحد بناسوت كامل كى يقوم بعملية الفداء .. اكرر بكامل ارادته .. وقد مات السيد المسيح على الصليب بالجسد لان اللاهوت لا يموت . (كما سبق واوضحنا فى اكثر من موضع) .*

*بهذا يسقط ادعائك بأن الذى مات على الصليب هو شخص بشرى .. وأن صلب السيد المسيح لم يكن بإرادته الكاملة .. وأن الصلب كان مجرد حساب او عقاب لشخص السيد المسيح له كل المجد .*

** ومما تقدم فإن كلامك عن انواع الذنب وعقابه عند الله لم يعد له اى اهمية .. لان السيد المسيح لم يرتكب ذنبا .. بل اننا نؤمن تمام الايمان انه بلا عيب واحد وكما يقول هو عن نفسه فى انجيل القديس يوحنا البشير *​*" مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ " ..*​*فيجب ان تعى وتفهم جيدا انه كان لابد وان يكون المصلوب بلا خطية حتى يفدى البشر الخطاة وان الذى صُلب هو الله المتجسد ((اللاهوت المتحد والغير محدود بالناسوت)) بكامل ارادته .*

*ويبقى لى تعليق بسيط بخصوص جملة اوردتها انت فى تعليقك وهى :*​
*



كيف له أن يحاسبها على ذنب لم تقترفه؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


>




*لماذا تناقض قرأنك يا عزيزى ؟؟؟*


*ألست تؤمن بالكتاب الذى يقول فى سورة النساء آيه رقم (4) ما يلى :*​
*" وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا "*​


*وقد اجمع كبار المفسرين ان الله قد القى بالشبه ولكنهم اختلفوا فيمن القى عليه الشبه فمنهم من قال على احد الحواريين ومنهم من قال انه القى الشبه على الحواريين جميعا الذين كانوا معه فى البيت عندما احاط بيه اليهود .*
​*ولكن احدا منهم لم يذكر ما هو ذنب الملقى عليه شبه عيسى حتى يُصلب !!!!*​
*فها هو قرأنك يقر بأن احد الحواريين قد صُلب عوضا عن عيسى ولكنه لم يذكر اى ذنب فعل حتى يُصلب .. لذا اطلب منك قراءة كتابك جيدا قبل ان تتفوه بكلمات تؤخذ عليك . *
*وها انا فى انتظار ردك فى حدود موضوع النقاش فقط .. اى اننى لن اسمح لك بالتطاول مرة اخرى على شخصى .*​*وانتظر منى قريبا فتح موضوع جديد على حدة حول *

*تضارب التفاسير حول عملية الصلب*​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين

*



اهلا ومرحبا بعودتك مرة اخرى ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شكرا لترحيبك*
*وأهلا ومرحبا بالحوار معك*​
*



كان من الافضل ان تكلف نفسك عناء تعديل المشاركة قبل اعتمادها ..


لاننى اعتقد ان مشكلة البطىء فى الموقع لم تعد موجودة الان ..​

ولا اعتقد ايضا انك لازالت مشغولا حتى الآن لهذه الدرجة والا لم تكن قد تمكنت من الدخول واعدة قص ولزق مشاركتك الاخيرة ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل ما في الأمر أنني وضعت مشاركتي السابقة لأنني حينما وضعتها ألو مرة لا أعرف لماذا كان المنتدى يعرض أن آخر مشاركة في الموضوع كتبت بواسطة ماي روك
ولذلك فكرت في وضعها مرة أخرى حتى يتضح أن آخر مشاركة أرسلت بواسطتي ليس إلا





ولكنى سأتغاضى عن هذا وذاك كما سأتغاضى عن سخريتك من شخصى .. 

ولكن كل هذا لاننى لن اعطيك الفرصة بأن تخرجنا عن اساس الموضوع بذلك الاسلوب الغير محترم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أنا معك فلنتغاضى عن كل ذلك ولنبدأ من جديد ولكن أريد فقط أن ألفت إنتباهك أنكم أول من بدأ هذا الأسلوب الغير محترم

نعود لموضوعنا





إن الذى مات على الصليب هو الله المتجسد وليس شخص بشرى كما تدعى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ألم تقل سابقا أن الله لم يمت ولن يمت ؟؟؟؟
الذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت أليس كذلك

سؤال صغير حتى نكمل

من أين أتى هذا الناسوت؟؟؟
من هو هذا الناسوت؟؟؟





*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين

*



اهلا ومرحبا بعودتك مرة اخرى ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شكرا لترحيبك*
*وأهلا ومرحبا بالحوار معك*​
*



كان من الافضل ان تكلف نفسك عناء تعديل المشاركة قبل اعتمادها ..


لاننى اعتقد ان مشكلة البطىء فى الموقع لم تعد موجودة الان ..​

ولا اعتقد ايضا انك لازالت مشغولا حتى الآن لهذه الدرجة والا لم تكن قد تمكنت من الدخول واعدة قص ولزق مشاركتك الاخيرة ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل ما في الأمر أنني وضعت مشاركتي السابقة لأنني حينما وضعتها ألو مرة لا أعرف لماذا كان المنتدى يعرض أن آخر مشاركة في الموضوع كتبت بواسطة ماي روك
ولذلك فكرت في وضعها مرة أخرى حتى يتضح أن آخر مشاركة أرسلت بواسطتي ليس إلا





ولكنى سأتغاضى عن هذا وذاك كما سأتغاضى عن سخريتك من شخصى .. 

ولكن كل هذا لاننى لن اعطيك الفرصة بأن تخرجنا عن اساس الموضوع بذلك الاسلوب الغير محترم .

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا معك فلنتغاضى عن كل ذلك ولنبدأ من جديد ولكن أريد فقط أن ألفت إنتباهك أنكم أول من بدأ هذا الأسلوب الغير محترم

نعود لموضوعنا





إن الذى مات على الصليب هو الله المتجسد وليس شخص بشرى كما تدعى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ألم تقل سابقا أن الله لم يمت ولن يمت ؟؟؟؟
الذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت أليس كذلك

سؤال صغير حتى نكمل

من أين أتى هذا الناسوت؟؟؟
من هو هذا الناسوت؟؟؟





*


----------



## ToMa (22 أغسطس 2006)

*اخى العزيز لماذا الاقتطاع الآن ؟؟؟*

*لماذا اخذت سطراً واحداً من مشاركتى وتركت الجزئية التى تليه والتى تجيب على تساؤلك قبل ان تسأله ؟؟؟*

*انت تقول :*



> *إقتباس:*
> *إن الذى مات على الصليب هو الله المتجسد وليس شخص بشرى كما تدعى *
> 
> *ألم تقل سابقا أن الله لم يمت ولن يمت ؟؟؟؟
> الذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت أليس كذلك*




*لقد قمت بالاجابة قبل ان تسألنى فى الفقرة التى تلى السطر الذى قمت بإقتباسه مباشرة*

*وهى :*

*



لقد تجسد الله بلاهوته الكامل وبكامل ارادته (إذ انه من غير المقبول تماما ان يكون هناك من اجبر الله على فعل شىء ايا كان .. حاشا لله) واتحد بناسوت كامل كى يقوم بعملية الفداء .. اكرر بكامل ارادته .. وقد مات السيد المسيح على الصليب بالجسد لان اللاهوت لا يموت . (كما سبق واوضحنا فى اكثر من موضع) .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فلماذا اذن الاقتطاع وتكرار السؤال رغم أجابتى عليه مسبقاً ؟؟؟*

*ولكنى مرة اخرى سأتغاضى عن هذا وأكمل معك الحوار*

*انت تقول :*



> *سؤال صغير حتى نكمل
> 
> من أين أتى هذا الناسوت؟؟؟
> من هو هذا الناسوت؟؟؟*




*لقد حل الروح القدس على القديسة الطاهرة العذراء مريم فحبلت من دون زرع بشر ومن لحظة حلول الروح القدس على العذراء مريم اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت .. فالناسوت هو نتيجة لحلول الروح القدس على العذراء مريم لكى يتحد به اللاهوت وتتم عملية الفداء حسب الشروط المطلوب توافرها فى شخصية الفادى .. (وكما قولت لك فى المشاركة السابقة) : *

*((اللاهوت المتحد والغير محدود بالناسوت))*

*ها انا قد اجبتك على سؤالك وفى انتظارك*​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 

الأخ توما
أنت تقول
*



لماذا اخذت سطراً واحداً من مشاركتى وتركت الجزئية التى تليه والتى تجيب على تساؤلك قبل ان تسأله ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
لأنك وبكل بساطة تناقض نفسك وكلامك كله يناقض بعضه في هذه المشاركة

إنظر لهذه العبارة جيدا من كلامك



> لقد تجسد الله بلاهوته الكامل وبكامل ارادته (إذ انه من غير المقبول تماما ان يكون هناك من اجبر الله على فعل شىء ايا كان .. حاشا لله) واتحد بناسوت كامل كى يقوم بعملية الفداء .. اكرر بكامل ارادته .. وقد مات السيد المسيح على الصليب *بالجسد* لان اللاهوت لا يموت . (كما سبق واوضحنا فى اكثر من موضع) .




وانظر لهذا الجزء الآخر من كلامك أيضا 

*



إن الذى مات على الصليب هو الله المتجسد وليس شخص بشرى كما تدعى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*



* من الذى خدعك وقال لك ان الذى مات على الصليب هو شخص بشرى ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ألا تلاحظ معي تناقض واضح بين الاقتباس الأول من جهة والاقتباس الثاني والثالث من جهة أخرى؟؟؟؟

وإليك هذه الأسئلة 
-- هذا الناسوت أليس بشرا في حد ذاته؟؟؟؟
-- هذا الناسوت مخلوق من الله أم غير ذلك؟؟

منتظر إجاباتك


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنتم تقولون أن عيسى مات من اجل ان يغفر الله لكم خطاياكم
طيب وماذا عن الخطايا التي يقوم بها الان المسيحيون العرب وغير العرب
هل سيرسل لكم الاله الذي تعبدون ابناً اخر يفتيدكم ويموت من اجل خطاياكم

كيف يموت ابن اله والبعض يعتقد ان عيسى هو الله فكيف يموت الاله

انه لمن المضحك بصراحة أن يموت اله او ابن اله والمضحك اكثر ان يكون للاله ابن

والسؤال هل مريم تكون زوجة الاله وهي طبعاً ام عيسى عليه السلام؟

ارجو الرد وان تقبلوني محاوراً معكم

والسلام مسك الختام


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي باسم
نحن نرحب بك رغم مشاركتك الضعيفة والساخرة واني اخبرك بشئ
ان الله يطيل اناته عليك لكي تختبر محبته فتصبح السماء موطنا ابديا لك
ام تكون اخترت الجحيم بمل ارادتك
نعم ان شخص الرب يسوع المسيح مات من اجلنا
فكيف الله انقذ ابن ابراهيم في العهد القديم برمز وهو الخروف هكذا جاء مل الزمان وجاء المرموز به الرب يسوع المسيح
وانت تقول :هل سيرسل لكم الاله الذي تعبدون ابناً اخر يفتيدكم ويموت من اجل خطاياكم
لاياعزيزي لن يرسل الله شئ ابدا
لان الرب يسوع قال قد اكمل
وانت تقول :كيف يموت ابن اله والبعض يعتقد ان عيسى هو الله فكيف يموت الاله
لقد قلنا هذا مرارا وتكرار والمشكلة في العقول المظلمة التي لاتريد ان ترى النور
من قال لك ان الله مات المشكلة فيك ياعزيزي والمسيحية لم ولن تاتي بتعليم مثل ما تتدعي 
وانت تقول :انه لمن المضحك بصراحة أن يموت اله او ابن اله والمضحك اكثر ان يكون للاله ابن
واين المضحك ياعزيزي اليس عندكم في القران  (وابن السبيل ) وفي الحديث القدسي الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي
وانت تقول :والسؤال هل مريم تكون زوجة الاله وهي طبعاً ام عيسى عليه السلام؟
مشكلة الاسلام والمسلمين هي ارضية وليست سماوية ففكرة الروحنية صعبة في عقوله


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

انت تقول اني اخترت الجحيم بأرادتي وأقول لك أني أمضي على ما يرضي الله ان شاء الله
انت تقول ان الاله لن يرسل ابن اخر ليغفر لكم خطاياكم التي ترتكبونها هذا يعني ان المسيحي الان يستطيع أن يقتل وينهب ويغزو ويغتصب ويسلب الحقوق ويفعل ما يريد دون اي مشكلة او دون اي قيود لان ابن الاله سيغفر حتى في مماته ولا سيما الاساليب المتبعة في بعض الكنائس وهي صكوك الغفران وهل يحتاج اله الى صكوك واوراق مع عبده

وهذا يعني ان الحكومات في العالم مخطأة في محاسبة البشر عندما يخطأ

عقولنا ليست مظلمة والقران نور عقولنا وقلوبنا والاختلاف في الاراء لا يعطيك الحق في نشر اتهامات لن تكون في ملصحتك صدقني 

اما ان تقول لي والمسيحية لم ولن تاتي بتعليم مثل ما تتدعي

اقول لك صحيح اصلاً نحن نؤمن بالانجيل ولكن ليس الانجيل الذي تتداولونه اليوم لانه وبكل بساطة محرف وكتب حسب المصلحة لكن انتم من قال عيسى انه ابن الاله وانتم من قلتم انه مات من اجل غفران خطاياكم

قبل أن تسأل عن شيء في القرآن وخاصة عن اية مهما صغرت مثل التي ذكرتها حضرتك

وابن السبيل

لابد لك ان تقرأ ما جاء قبل هذه الاية وما جاء بعدها وأؤكد لك أنك ستفهم معناها

وبالنسبة لسؤالي عن مريم العذارء لم تجيبني بل شتمت الاسلام ولكن اكرر سؤالي

هل مريم تكون زوجة الاله وهي طبعاً ام عيسى عليه السلام؟

اما شتمك للاسلام والمسلمين بأنه ارضية وليست سماوية وفكرة الروحانية صعبة في عقولنا فهذا جواب ضعيف لا دليل يدعمه ولا صحة له الا اذا كانت هذه الفكرة الروحانية فكرة خرافية والامثلة كثيرة لا يقبلها لا العقل ولا المنطق والله سبحانه وتعالى ارسل الانبياء ومعهم معجزات ولكن تقبلها العقل وتقبل العقل ايضاً معجزات الله جل في علاه لو لا ذلك لكنا في حال اخر

على كل انظر الى الاسلام والمسلمين وسترى ان كانت ديانتنا سماوية او ارضية

وعلى فكرة نحن نعترف بان المسيحية ديانه من الديانات السماوية الثلاث وهي الاسلام والمسيحية واليهودية ولكن من المعيب عليك ان لا تعترف بالاسلام كدين سماوي

الاحظ فرق كبير بيننا وبينكم ولكن سنبقى على نقاش ان شاء الله

والسلام مسك الختام


----------



## ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

> انت تقول ان الاله لن يرسل ابن اخر ليغفر لكم خطاياكم التي ترتكبونها هذا يعني ان المسيحي الان يستطيع أن يقتل وينهب ويغزو ويغتصب ويسلب الحقوق ويفعل ما يريد دون اي مشكلة او دون اي قيود لان ابن الاله سيغفر حتى في مماته ولا سيما الاساليب المتبعة في بعض الكنائس وهي صكوك الغفران وهل يحتاج اله الى صكوك واوراق مع عبده


فعلاً عقل متفتح ومنور بس مابعرف بشو
خيوا المسيح اتى وغفر لمن ماتوا خطيئتهم الأصلية واعطانا الطريق لمغفرة الخطيئة الصلية لاحقاً والطريق هو المعمودية ولكن باقي الخطايا هي خطايا نقوم بها ونحاسب عليها ولا تغتفر لنا إلا بالتوبة الحقيقية  وغذا اردت ان نتكلم عن صكوك الغفران فهل تعلم أن محمد هو اول من استخدمها  ولكن لن اناقشك هنا بها بل سأبحث لك عن الرابط واورده لك لاحقاً


> اقول لك صحيح اصلاً نحن نؤمن بالانجيل ولكن ليس الانجيل الذي تتداولونه اليوم لانه وبكل بساطة محرف وكتب حسب المصلحة


بتعرف شو اسم الشخص الذي يتكلم بلا دليل على صحة كلامه ونقلاً عن الآخرين 
إذا كنت تعتقد فعلاً أنك على حق قل لي متى حرف الكتاب المقدس وقل لي اين النسخة الاساسية كبداية للنقاش


> انتم من قال عيسى انه ابن الاله وانتم من قلتم انه مات من اجل غفران خطاياكم


ممكن آية واحدة تقول هذا 
أنو عيسى ابن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون قلنا عنه انه الله ومات من اجلنا
وبنفس الوقت اتحداك ان تأتي بآية من القرآن تقول أن يسوع المسيح ابن مريم بنت يوسف ابن هالي  لم يصلب ولم يموت من اجلنا وانه ليس الله المتجسد
ملاحظة فرق بين عيسى بن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون وبين يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أتحداك أن تثبت ان محمد استخدم صكوك للغفران اتحداك امام كل الامم وانا عند كلمتي

متى حرف واين الكتاب الاساسي عليك سؤال اهل دينك الخوارنه والمطارنه وما بعرف شو سألون الون لا تسالني الي بس دخلت بين المسحين وعايش بيناتون وعم بسمع بداني وبشوف بعيني ما حدا عم بقلي بقى لا تتحداني لانو من تم مسيحي عم بسمع

وهي الايه عن عيسى ابن مريم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{فَبِمَـا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِم بِآيَاتِ اللَّـهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيـْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً * وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا * وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْـمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّـهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَـهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّـذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَـهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللَّـهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّـهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا * وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ *
*شَهِيدًا} .*
*صدق الله العظيم*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين

الأخوة الكرام
أنا طارح الموضوع ولا أريد له التشتيت
ولكن لا مانع من الحوار حتى عودة الأخ توما
ولكن إذا عاد بدأ الحوار بينا فأرجو عدم التشتيت 

الأخ محبة مرحبا بك



> إذا كنت تعتقد فعلاً أنك على حق قل لي متى حرف الكتاب المقدس وقل لي اين النسخة الاساسية كبداية للنقاش


وهل عدم معرفة زمن حدوث الفعل ينفي حدوث الفعل نفسه؟؟
هل لو وجدت شخص ملقى على الأرض
ثم قمت بعمل كب الفحوص الطبية وتأكدت بعدة أدلة قاطعة أنه قد مات
هل عدم معرفتك بزمن موت هذا الرجل ينفي أنه قد مات؟؟؟
السؤال عن الزمن أو الكيفية هي أسئلة عاجزة يا عزيزي
السؤال يجب أن يكون ما هو دليلك على حدوث التحريف ساعتها أعتقد أنك ستجد العشرات




> خيوا المسيح اتى وغفر لمن ماتوا خطيئتهم الأصلية واعطانا الطريق لمغفرة الخطيئة الصلية لاحقاً والطريق هو المعمودية ولكن باقي الخطايا هي خطايا نقوم بها ونحاسب عليها ولا تغتفر لنا إلا بالتوبة الحقيقية



سؤال واحد من فضلك
ما الفرق بين الخطيئة الأصلية وبين الخطايا الأخرى
ألا يجوز لآدم أن يتوب من الخطيئة الأصلية؟؟؟
لماذا يتوب كل مخطئ إلا آدم؟؟؟
مع أنكم تقولون أن أجرة الخطية هي موت
أعتقد أن النص هنا لم يفرق بين خطيئة أصلية أو غير أصلية
أرجو التوضيح



> أنو عيسى ابن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون قلنا عنه انه الله ومات من اجلنا
> وبنفس الوقت اتحداك ان تأتي بآية من القرآن تقول أن يسوع المسيح ابن مريم بنت يوسف ابن هالي لم يصلب ولم يموت من اجلنا وانه ليس الله المتجسد
> ملاحظة فرق بين عيسى بن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون وبين يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي




عيب عليك المغالطة و التشويش
وهل يوجد في هذه الدنيا شخصين اسمهما عيسى و تمت ولادتهما بدون وجود أي أب وولدا من امرأة تدعى مريم؟؟؟؟؟
السيدة مريم المذكورة في القرآن هي عينها المقصودة في الكتاب المقدس
وهذا الموضوع قتل بحثا ونقاشا وهو ليس موضوعنا
وعلى العموم وبشكل مختصر لن أناقش في أيهما أصح القرآن أم الكتاب المقدس وسأعتبر أن نسب السيدة مريم في الكتاب المقدس هو الأقرب للصحة
أما ما ذكر في القرآن من قوله "مريم ابنة عمران" هذا قد يكون ليس معناه أن مريم هي الإبنة المباشرة لعمران ولكن هذا كنوع من النسب التشريفي لها وهو شئ معروف في اللغة العربية
أما كونها أخت هارون فهو أيضا قد يكون ليس بالضرورة أخوها المباشر
فهو أيضا لقب للتشريف مثلما تقول يا أخا العرب وهو شئ معروف في اللغة العربية

تحياتي


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

المصيبة يا شباب انكم تقرأون القرآن لكن لم تفهمو معناه وهذا ليس بعيب ولكن العيب ان لا نحاول ان نجد الحقيقة 
على كل حال لدينا تفاسير للقرآن الكريم قبل المناقشة باي أيه ارجو ان تقرأو تفسيرها ثم ناقشونا وسنكون معكم بحوار جاد باحترام متبادل

تحياتي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي باسم 

الأشياء التي تسأل عنها مثل



> هل مريم تكون زوجة الاله وهي طبعاً ام عيسى عليه السلام؟
> ان يكون للاله ابن




هذه الأسئلة عن كيف يكون للإله ابن وكيف يكون ابن الإله هو نفسه الإله وكيف يكون الإله ضحية وكيف يُصلب ويذبح و....و.... ألخ
وكل ما هو من نوعية هذه الأسئلة لا إجابة عليه لدى المسيحيين 
لأنهم ببساطة لا يعلمون الإجابة
لأن الإبن مولود بطريقة غير معلومة لأحد 

كل ما ستجده من إجابات إن وجدت سيكون إجابات ليست من عالمنا هذا 
ليس كل شئ كمثل ما عندنا في الإسلام مثل 1+1=2
بل ستجد عالما آخر ... عالم هلامي ليس له أي شكل ولا تحكمه أي قواعد عالم يسمى بعالم الروحانيات ولا أحد يفهم ولا يستطيع أن يفهم هذا العالم إلا المسيحيين فقط

وشكرا


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

وهذا ما نريد أن نوصله لهم الاسلام 
1+1=2 لكن معتقداتهم فيها اختلاف واسميها لف ودوران لماذا لا تعطونا اجابة واضحة وصريحة ومختصرة اذا كنا على خطأ هذا ما نريد ايصاله بكل بساطة

وعلى كل مسيحي اذا التفكير بهذه الاسئلة وعليه نقاش نفسه ثم نقاش اولياء اموره اي علماء الدين عندهم لا يكفيني انا كمسلم ان يقول لي الشيخ مثلاً يا ابني لا تفكر بالموضوع لانه فوق قدراتنا هذا غير كافي وغير مقنع لان الله عزوجل لم يترك ثغرة واحدة مهما صغر حجمها الا واعطان سرأ حتى لا نتشتت بأفكارنا ولا نجعل الشك يدخل الى قلوبنا 

وشكراً للاسلام محبة على الرد الطيب


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> وهذا ما نريد أن نوصله لهم الاسلام
> 1+1=2 لكن معتقداتهم فيها اختلاف واسميها لف ودوران لماذا لا تعطونا اجابة واضحة وصريحة ومختصرة اذا كنا على خطأ هذا ما نريد ايصاله بكل بساطة
> 
> وعلى كل مسيحي اذا التفكير بهذه الاسئلة وعليه نقاش نفسه ثم نقاش اولياء اموره اي علماء الدين عندهم لا يكفيني انا كمسلم ان يقول لي الشيخ مثلاً يا ابني لا تفكر بالموضوع لانه فوق قدراتنا هذا غير كافي وغير مقنع لان الله عزوجل لم يترك ثغرة واحدة مهما صغر حجمها الا واعطان سرأ حتى لا نتشتت بأفكارنا ولا نجعل الشك يدخل الى قلوبنا
> ...


 
*جاي تعلمنا رياضيات حضرتك؟ مين منا ما يعرف واحد زائد واحد ياسوي اثنين؟ و ما دخلها في الموضوع؟؟؟؟*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

منتظر عودة الأخ توما 

أو ردود الأخ محبة


----------



## ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> وهل عدم معرفة زمن حدوث الفعل ينفي حدوث الفعل نفسه؟؟


عندما تأتي بعد 600 عام وتقول هذا الكتاب محرف فأبسط شيء سيقال لك متى حرف 


> هل لو وجدت شخص ملقى على الأرض
> ثم قمت بعمل كب الفحوص الطبية وتأكدت بعدة أدلة قاطعة أنه قد مات
> هل عدم معرفتك بزمن موت هذا الرجل ينفي أنه قد مات؟؟؟


هناك فرق بين موت شخص ومغالطة تاريخة تنقض 600 عام كاملة وبناء على ماتقول بمثالك هل وجد الكتاب الأصلي حتى تأكد تزوير الكتاب


> السؤال عن الزمن أو الكيفية هي أسئلة عاجزة يا عزيزي


برايي التهرب من الجواب هو العجز بعينة ولكني اريد فقط ان اعرف هل قبل رسول الإسلام ام بعده وليس أكثر


> السؤال يجب أن يكون ما هو دليلك على حدوث التحريف ساعتها أعتقد أنك ستجد العشرات


حلو ياريت تعطيني دليل دليل لنناقشهم وليس لنغرق نفسنا


> سؤال واحد من فضلك
> ما الفرق بين الخطيئة الأصلية وبين الخطايا الأخرى
> ألا يجوز لآدم أن يتوب من الخطيئة الأصلية؟؟؟
> لماذا يتوب كل مخطئ إلا آدم؟؟؟
> ...


الخطيئة هي الخطيئة لا يوجد خطيئة صغيرة وخطيئة كبيرة كل متاهو مخالف لله هو خطيئة ولكن الفرق بين خطيئة آدم وخطايا البشر لاحقاً هو ان خطيئة آدم هي اول خطيئة وهي بداية تحدي الشيطان للإنسان وإيقاعة بالخطأ ليخالف تعاليم الله وهنا اسقط الله آدم وقال له الخطيئة هذه سوف تغتفر بالفداء ولكن إياك ان تخطأ أخطاء أخرى ووضع تشريعات لكي لا نخطأ الخطيئة الاصلية هي اول الخطايا وهل من ادخلت الشر بقلوب البشر وأعطانا الله طريقة للتخلص منها وللمغفرة منها



> عيب عليك المغالطة و التشويش
> وهل يوجد في هذه الدنيا شخصين اسمهما عيسى و تمت ولادتهما بدون وجود أي أب وولدا من امرأة تدعى مريم؟؟؟؟؟


اولا انا لا أشوش ولا أغالط 
التاريخ كله من روماني ومسيحي ويهودي ومجوسي وجميع شعوب المنطقة تقول أن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي ولدت يسوع المسيح 
بينما الإسلام والإسلام فقط يقول أن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون ولدت عيسى رغم عدم وجود اي دليل على هذا الكلام وخاصة أن قصة حياة مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون موجودة بالتوراة ولم تذكر هذا الشيء 
والسؤال هنا من هو الذي يغالط من



> أما ما ذكر في القرآن من قوله "مريم ابنة عمران" هذا قد يكون ليس معناه أن مريم هي الإبنة المباشرة لعمران ولكن هذا كنوع من النسب التشريفي لها وهو شئ معروف في اللغة العربية


ياحبيبي عند عمران فتاة تدعى مريم وهي بالفعل أخت هارون فما هو دليلك على هذا اللبس أظن المنطق يقول أن مريم المذكورة هي نفسها الموجودة بالقرآن وليس المقصود مريم ام يسوع
بعدين إذا كان الموضوع موضوع تشريف أظن ان نوح وأبراهيم اولا بالتشريف من غيرهم

اما الأخ باسم اقول لك 
لقد جلبت آية عن عيسى اريد آية عن يسوع  فاظن من شرحي البسيط السابق أظنك فهمت ان عيسى ليسهو يسوع ففرضاً لو كان اسم اباك محمد  واخوك احمد وقلنا باسم بن محمد اخو احمد أكون اعنيك ولكن ان قلت باسم بن جورج أخو جاك فبالتأكيد لن تكون أنت لا من قريب ولا من بعيد


----------



## باسم (5 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اريد تعليم الرياضيات بل تعليم ديني الذي تحاولون اثبات انه باطل ولكن تفشلون لعدم وجود ادلة


----------



## باسم (5 سبتمبر 2006)

وهل اذا اتيت لك باية من القران ستقتنع وحتى لو اتيت لك بمئة اية لن تقتنع

والغريب في هذا المنتدى انكم تقولون ليس للقران مصداقية ولكن تطلبون ايات منه فهل لي ان اعرف ماذا تريديون بالضبط


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> وهل اذا اتيت لك باية من القران ستقتنع وحتى لو اتيت لك بمئة اية لن تقتنع


أخي لماذا تتهرب اعطني آية عن يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي 


> والغريب في هذا المنتدى انكم تقولون ليس للقران مصداقية ولكن تطلبون ايات منه فهل لي ان اعرف ماذا تريديون بالضبط


هل سمعت بمثل يقول من فهمك ادينك أنت تؤمن بالقرآن وتتهمنا على اساس أن هذا مذكور بالقرآن فهل لك أن تجلب الدليل وكفى تهرب 
عجز واضح ومفضوح


----------



## باسم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ولماذا دائماً المطلوب من المسلم ان بكون فقط هو المتكلم في الوقت الذي فشلتم فيه انتم في اعطاء  اي دليل ولماذا اعطيك أي اية من القرآن بعد ما اسمعه في هذه المنتدى عن القرآن وتكذيبكم فيه انتم لا تؤمنون بالقرآن لذلك لا يحق لكم أن تطلبو اي ايه لاثبات اي امر لانكم وفي النهاية لن تصدقوها ولن تكون الا مضيعة للوقت وسأتبع معكم اسلوب اتبعته واتبعه حتى الان مع انسان يريد اثبات ان الاسلام دين جهل وباطل ولا يصدق القرآن ولكن الحمد لله فشل دون اعطائنا اي دليل على ان كلامه صحيح بل على العكس قام بالتهجم في الكلام على ديننا 

واذا كنت تعتبر انك انتصرت لانني لم اعطيك اي اية بعد اليوم من القرآن فأقول لك هذا تخلف فقط ليس الا لانك لا تصدق القرآن وتطلب دليل منه كيف ذلك لا افهم ولكن ما افهمه هو انك تريد ايه حتى تعطي رايك الذي لا يهم احد ولا يشرف القرآن ان يقول فيه رأي اناس امثالك ولا تعتبر هذا تهرب فالقرآن لديك ومتوفر في كل مكان


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> ولماذا دائماً المطلوب من المسلم ان بكون فقط هو المتكلم في الوقت الذي فشلتم فيه انتم في اعطاء اي دليل ولماذا اعطيك أي اية من القرآن بعد ما اسمعه في هذه المنتدى عن القرآن وتكذيبكم فيه


ياحبيبي انت حمصي شي
أنتم من تهاجمون ايماننا وتهاجمون ايماننا بيسوع المسيح وترفضون انه الله المتجسد المخلص وترفضون ان يسوع قد صلب والخ  من هذا الكلام وكل هذا كما تقولون بناءاً على القرآن فأنا من شان هيك بطلب منك آية تثبت كلامك وتعطيك الحق لقول هذا عن يسوع وعن ايماننا به 
اي انت من تتهم وانت المطالب بدليل
أما تتهم بدون دليل
يعني بحياتك شفت قاضي يتهم حرامي ويقول له انت مجرم ولكن عليك ياحرامي ان تجلب لي الدليل على انك مجرم ام القاضي يقول انت مجرم وهذا هو دليلي


> واذا كنت تعتبر انك انتصرت لانني لم اعطيك اي اية بعد اليوم من القرآن فأقول لك هذا تخلف فقط ليس الا لانك لا تصدق القرآن وتطلب دليل منه كيف ذلك لا افهم ولكن ما افهمه هو انك تريد ايه حتى تعطي رايك الذي لا يهم احد ولا يشرف القرآن ان يقول فيه رأي اناس امثالك ولا تعتبر هذا تهرب فالقرآن لديك ومتوفر في كل مكان


وهل الموضوع موضوع حرب أنت من تهاجم وانت المطالب بدليل أما إذا كنت عاجز عن جلب الدليل فلا يحق لك مهاجمتي باي شكل من الاشكال يجب أن تعلم ياأخ باسم انك تتهم المسيحيين بشيء ليس موجود عندهم لأنه هناك خلط تاريخي قاتل بالقرآن وكل المسلمون واقعون به


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> عندما تأتي بعد 600 عام وتقول هذا الكتاب محرف فأبسط شيء سيقال لك متى حرف


 
إذا كان الدليل موجود وهو دامغ وقوي فلا حاجة لمعرفة الزمان أو الكيفية




> هناك فرق بين موت شخص ومغالطة تاريخة تنقض 600 عام كاملة وبناء على ماتقول بمثالك هل وجد الكتاب الأصلي حتى تأكد تزوير الكتاب


كلا الأمرين إذا كان الاستدلال عليهما واضح دون لبس فهما متساويين




> برايي التهرب من الجواب هو العجز بعينة ولكني اريد فقط ان اعرف هل قبل رسول الإسلام ام بعده وليس أكثر


قلت لك إذا كان الدليل دامغ؟؟




> حلو ياريت تعطيني دليل دليل لنناقشهم وليس لنغرق نفسنا


وهو كذلك ولكن هذا يحتاج لبعض الوقت لأنني مشغول في أكثر من موضوع في الوقت الحالي
وهو أيضا سيكون بيني وبينك في موضوع منفرد ولكن ليس الأن فما رأيك؟؟؟




> الخطيئة هي الخطيئة لا يوجد خطيئة صغيرة وخطيئة كبيرة كل متاهو مخالف لله هو خطيئة ولكن الفرق بين خطيئة آدم وخطايا البشر لاحقاً هو ان خطيئة آدم هي اول خطيئة وهي بداية تحدي الشيطان للإنسان وإيقاعة بالخطأ ليخالف تعاليم الله وهنا اسقط الله آدم وقال له الخطيئة هذه سوف تغتفر بالفداء ولكن إياك ان تخطأ أخطاء أخرى ووضع تشريعات لكي لا نخطأ الخطيئة الاصلية هي اول الخطايا وهل من ادخلت الشر بقلوب البشر وأعطانا الله طريقة للتخلص منها وللمغفرة منها


الشيطان يتحدى الإنسان من قبل وقوع المعصية 
ثم أن آدم وأبناءه جميعا أخطأوا بعد الخطيئة الأصلية
فلماذا يغفرها الله بدون فداء أيضا؟؟؟

لماذا يورث آدم الخطيئة لأبناءه وتحتاج خطيئته لفداء؟؟
بينما إذا مشينا على نفس المبدأ سنجد أن محبة إذا أخطأ سوف يورث الخطيئة لأبناءه أيضا وتحتاج خطيئتة لفداء؟؟؟




> اولا انا لا أشوش ولا أغالط
> التاريخ كله من روماني ومسيحي ويهودي ومجوسي وجميع شعوب المنطقة تقول أن مريم بنت يوسف بن هالي ولدت يسوع المسيح
> بينما الإسلام والإسلام فقط يقول أن مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون ولدت عيسى رغم عدم وجود اي دليل على هذا الكلام وخاصة أن قصة حياة مريم بنت عمران اخت هارون موجودة بالتوراة ولم تذكر هذا الشيء
> والسؤال هنا من هو الذي يغالط من






> ياحبيبي عند عمران فتاة تدعى مريم وهي بالفعل أخت هارون فما هو دليلك على هذا اللبس أظن المنطق يقول أن مريم المذكورة هي نفسها الموجودة بالقرآن وليس المقصود مريم ام يسوع
> بعدين إذا كان الموضوع موضوع تشريف أظن ان نوح وأبراهيم اولا بالتشريف من غيرهم


 
قلنا يا أستاذ مع أنك تجاهلت هذه الجملة حتى تفلت
كم مرأة في تاريخ البشرية تسمى مريم و لها ابن ولد بدون أي أب وبدون تدخل بشري

ما تفعله أنت الآن هو سفسطة فارغة لا طائل منها

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> قلت لك إذا كان الدليل دامغ؟؟


لهل الدرجة الخوف من الإجابة قبل او بعد الرسول دعنا نتكلم بالمنطق يارجل


> وهو كذلك ولكن هذا يحتاج لبعض الوقت لأنني مشغول في أكثر من موضوع في الوقت الحالي
> وهو أيضا سيكون بيني وبينك في موضوع منفرد ولكن ليس الأن فما رأيك؟؟؟


لك كامل الحرية ولكن اظن ان هذا الموضوع هو اهم موضوع فببساطة نقض كلامك يعني كل مستأتي به وتؤمن به خاطئ ونقض كلامي يعني نفس النتيجة بالنسبة لي وبناءاً عليه يجب أن يكون هذا الموضوع من أولوياتك وليس العكس


> الشيطان يتحدى الإنسان من قبل وقوع المعصية
> ثم أن آدم وأبناءه جميعا أخطأوا بعد الخطيئة الأصلية
> فلماذا يغفرها الله بدون فداء أيضا؟؟؟


اولا افهمتك وقلت لك لا يوجد خطيئة كبيرة وخطيئة صغيرة ومعنى كلمة الخطيئة الأصلية هي اولى خطايا البشر ودخول الشر لقلوب البشر أما الباقي فقط اعطانا الله الطريق لعدم الوقوع فيها وغن ضعفنا اعطانا الطريق للخلاص منها ولكن الخطيئة الأصلية هي الخطيئة المتوارثة اي الشر أو مايدعى عندكم مس الشيطان للمولود  وهذه الخطيئة اعطانا الله بحكمته طريقة للخلاص بها وهي الإيمان بالمسيح والمعمودية


> قلنا يا أستاذ مع أنك تجاهلت هذه الجملة حتى تفلت
> كم مرأة في تاريخ البشرية تسمى مريم و لها ابن ولد بدون أي أب وبدون تدخل بشري
> 
> ما تفعله أنت الآن هو سفسطة فارغة لا طائل منها
> ...


مراة واحدة ولكن ليس المهم كم مرأة المهم هو من ذكر فعلا هذه المرأة بشكل صحيح وليس بشكل مغلوط من هو من ذكر مريم الحقيقية واسم ولدها الحقيقي وليس من خلط بينها وبين مريم اخرى وجمعهم 
افهمت الفرق


----------



## باسم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

و اكرر يا محبة انت تطلب دليل من القرآن وانت لا تصدق القرآن وهذا عجيب ولكن اذا كنت تعتبر ان هذا امر مفضوح اي لا نملك دليل فاليك التالي

اولاً انا حمصي وافتخر اني حمصي 

ولك الجواب

القرآن الكريم يصف يسوع  " خلق مثل آدم " ( سورة 3، 59 *) ويتكلم عن "مرسل من الله " من روح الله ، وولادة مريم للمسيح بدون خطيئة مذكورة في (سورة رقم 19، 17 *) والروح القدس بالإرتباط بيسوع ذكر في القرآن الكريم (سورة رقم 5، 110*) حسب قول القرآن الكريم في ( سورة 33،19 *) أعلن المسيح الشاب عن قيامته ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك جاء ذكر قيامة المؤمنين ويوم الدينونة بتكرار في القرآن الكريم (سورة 4، 159 *) . وأيضا يذكر القرآن الكريم أن المسيح رفع حيا إلى السماوات ( سورة 4، 157ـ159* سورة 55،3 *) 

ملاحظة: هذا الجواب ليس مني بل من باحث مسيحي يريد أن يفهم ويريد ان يثبت ان الاسلام والمسيحية دينين الفرق بينهما بسيط جداً

أتمنى ان يكون الجواب كافي واريد ان اذكر اية صغيرة عن هذا الجواب

وشهد شاهداً من اهلها

هذا جواب من مسيحي لكم

بارك الله لنا بالاسلام


----------



## باسم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شو مبين ما عد رديتوا ليكون ما عجبكون الجواب 

مو مشكلة في جواب تاني بس كان لازم اتأكد مليون بالمية قبل ما احطوا 

هناك نبي آخر ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم مرتين، واسمه اليسع، والمرتان في سورة الأنعام آية 86، وسورة ص آية 48

عم بستنا رد منكم


----------



## باسم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكرة اليسع نفسه اليسوع الذي تؤمنون به فقط للملاحظة


----------



## ToMa (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*اولا : احب اعتذر للجميع عن غيابى الفترة الماضية .*

*ثانيا : كنت اود ان اشارككم الحوار الجديد ولكن للاسف هناك سببين يمنعانى من ذلك :*

*1 - موضوع الحوار القائم يخرج عن نطاق الموضوع الاساسى المطروح بينى وبين الاخ الاسلام محبة .*

*2 - جهل الاخ باسم بما يقول وابسط دليل على هذا اخر مشاركة له قبل ردى هذا .*

*واود ان اشكر الاخ الاسلام محبة على انتظاره لى ولكن احب ان اوضح اننى كنت قد فقدت الامل فى رد الاخ الاسلام محبة بسبب انقطاعه عن المشاركة بسبب احد الاعضاء المتواجدين معنا ... ولكن نحمد الله على عودته مرة اخرى للمشاركة .*

** للعلم فقط وليس الا : وجدت بعض الجمل التى تسىء الى العقيدة المسيحية فى ردود الاخ الاسلام محبة فى الحوار القائم بينه وبين الاخ محبة .. وإن كان هذا لم يحدث معى لكنه يمس عقيدتى لذا فلقد اردت ان انبه واحذر من ان يحدث هذا مرة اخرى .*


*والآن لنعود مرة اخرى لحديثنا الاساسى عن التضحية الخاصة بعملية الفداء*

*الاخ العزيز الاسلام محبة يقول :*



> *ألا تلاحظ معي تناقض واضح بين الاقتباس الأول من جهة والاقتباس الثاني والثالث من جهة أخرى؟؟؟؟
> 
> وإليك هذه الأسئلة
> -- هذا الناسوت أليس بشرا في حد ذاته؟؟؟؟
> ...





*كلامى ليس به اى تناقض بالمرة *

*اولا الناسوت بشرا نعم ولكنه ليس كما قلت انت " شخص بشري خلقه كدمية بشرية يتحكم فيها " بل هو ناسوت طاهر بدون خطية واحدة متحدا بلاهوت كامل .*

*هل فهمت الآن ما اسميته بالتناقض ؟؟؟*

*وكما قلت لك من قبل عند حلول الروح القدس على القديسة الطاهرة العذراء مريم حدث الاتحاد بين الطبيعتين الطبيعة البشرية والطبيعة الالهية واصبح هناك طبيعة واحدة تحمل خواص الطبيعتين والتى يندرج منها ان اللاهوت غير محدود ولا يموت وان الناسوت محدود وهو الذى مات على عود الصليب ولكن دون ان يحدث انفصال بين اللاهوت والناسوت .*

*والاجابة على اسئلتك كالتالى :*

*



-- هذا الناسوت أليس بشرا في حد ذاته؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*نعم هو ناسوت كامل ولكنه متحدا بلاهوت كامل ايضاً .*

*



-- هذا الناسوت مخلوق من الله أم غير ذلك؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*قلنا من قبل مرارا وتكرارا انه مولود وغير مخلوق فهو لم يولد بزرع بشر حتى نقول انه مخلوق كباقى البشر ولكنه ولد بمعجزة إلهية متفردا بذلك .*

*ها انا قد اجبتك وفى انتظار ردك*​


----------



## باسم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Toma
تركت لك الذكاء فما قلته في ردي الاخير هو ما جاء فيه قرآننا واليسع في القرآن هو اليسوع عندكم فهل هذا جهل اذا اوضحت

اذا كان هذا جهل فاللجهل فوائد وانصحك با، تصبح جاهل اذاً


----------



## ma7aba (8 سبتمبر 2006)

> اولاً انا حمصي وافتخر اني حمصي
> 
> ولك الجواب
> 
> القرآن الكريم يصف يسوع " خلق مثل آدم " ( سورة 3، 59 *) ويتكلم عن "مرسل منالله" من روح الله، وولادة مريم للمسيح بدون خطيئة مذكورة في (سورة رقم 19، 17 *) والروح القدس بالإرتباط بيسوع ذكر في القرآن الكريم (سورة رقم 5، 110*) حسب قول القرآن الكريم في ( سورة 33،19*) أعلن المسيح الشاب عن قيامته ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك جاء ذكر قيامة المؤمنين ويوم الدينونة بتكرار في القرآن الكريم (سورة 4، 159 *) . وأيضا يذكر القرآن الكريم أن المسيح رفع حيا إلى السماوات ( سورة 4، 157ـ159* سورة 55،3*)


أخ باسم نحن سوريين واهلن بك كأخ عزيز لي ولكن ياأخ باسم يبدوا انك لم تفهم قصدي ابداً أنتم  تتكلمون عن شخص ونحن نتكلم عن شخص آخر ولهذا عندما تهاجمون معتقدنا فيحق لنا ان نطالبك بدليل وعلى ماذا اعتمدت إن كان على القرآن نورنا بالىية التي يذكر فيها يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف  وهذا كل شيء


> على فكرة اليسع نفسه اليسوع الذي تؤمنون به فقط للملاحظة


اولاً يسوع يعني يسوع ولا شيء آخر ثانياً ممكن الآيات توردن كاملين


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> على فكرة اليسع نفسه اليسوع الذي تؤمنون به فقط للملاحظة


 
تحذير اخير لك

*ان اعدت كلمة اليسوع مرة اخرى سيتم الغاء عضويتك*

*خليك محترم في حوار راقي*


----------



## باسم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

لم اقصد الاهانة ولكن كثير ما اسمع مسيحين يقولون اليسوع وليس يسوع وبكل الاحوال لا تفرق معي المهم المقصد وتهديدك بفصلي لا يؤثر لانني اعدك انني سأعود حتى لو فصلتني لان الانترنت مصلحتي وفصل عضويتي لن يبعدني عن الدخول وكشف كضبكم ونفاقكم واذا لا تصدق فجرب


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> لم اقصد الاهانة ولكن كثير ما اسمع مسيحين يقولون اليسوع وليس يسوع وبكل الاحوال لا تفرق معي المهم المقصد وتهديدك بفصلي لا يؤثر لانني اعدك انني سأعود حتى لو فصلتني لان الانترنت مصلحتي وفصل عضويتي لن يبعدني عن الدخول وكشف كضبكم ونفاقكم واذا لا تصدق فجرب


 
*يا عم اذا تنظرد و ترجع يبقى انت انسان ما عنداكش دم!*

*المهم خلينا بالموضوع و بلاش انتفك ببان اسلامي بحياتك كلها مش حتعرف تدخل بعده!*


----------



## باسم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااك
بس انا عندي دم ورجوعي ما هو الا لحتى اكشف جهلكم واكاذيبكم والعابكم القذرة ضد الاسلام وانتو ما عندكون غير شي واحد الشتم والاتهامات الباطلة بدون اي دليل وهذا قمة الجبن والجهل

بانتظار فصلي حتى اعود لكم واريكم انكم لا شيء


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> أتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااك
> بس انا عندي دم ورجوعي ما هو الا لحتى اكشف جهلكم واكاذيبكم والعابكم القذرة ضد الاسلام وانتو ما عندكون غير شي واحد الشتم والاتهامات الباطلة بدون اي دليل وهذا قمة الجبن والجهل
> 
> بانتظار فصلي حتى اعود لكم واريكم انكم لا شيء


 
*تم طردك*

*ولو رجعت حتتطرد من ثاني و ثالث*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ توما

*



واود ان اشكر الاخ الاسلام محبة على انتظاره لى ولكن احب ان اوضح اننى كنت قد فقدت الامل فى رد الاخ الاسلام محبة بسبب انقطاعه عن المشاركة بسبب احد الاعضاء المتواجدين معنا ... ولكن نحمد الله على عودته مرة اخرى للمشاركة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب فأنت لم تكن لتفعل إلا العكس
وأنا أعتذر لك أيضا عن الغياب





ولكن دون ان يحدث انفصال بين اللاهوت والناسوت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل هذا معناه أن الناسوت ما زال متحدا بالاهوت؟؟؟

أم ماذا حدث بعد موت الناسوت؟؟؟

سؤال آخر مع أنه مكرر لكن أريد الأجابة في سياق الموضوع الآن

هل شعر اللاهوت بالألم أثناء الصلب؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*



لا شكر على واجب فأنت لم تكن لتفعل إلا العكس

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي حتى لا تفهم هذه الجملة بشكل خاطئ

أنا كتبتها على قصد أنك لم تكن لتفعل إلا مثلما أنا فعلت فلو غبت أنا فأنا أعتقد أنك أيضا ستنظرني 

تحياتي 
منتظرك*


----------



## الباحث (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*


*تحيه طيبه مباركه للزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين*​ 
*بعد إذن أخى فى الله "الإسلام محبه" أريد أن أستوضح شىء معين من خلال هذا النقاش الطويل *


*أستاذ توما* 


*تؤمنون أن الله المتجسد : لاهوت + ناسوت ( جسد بشرى + روح ونفس بشريه ) حدث بينهم إتحاد كامل دون إختلاط أو إمتزاج .*

*أيضا تستشهدون بالموت البشرى للإنسان العادى للدلاله على موت الله المتجسد . بمعنى آخر : *

*- فلو فرضنا أن هناك شخص إسمه الباحث وفارقت روحه جسده , هنا نقول أن الباحث قد مات *
*  ( وهنا الموت أطلق على الباحث الذى يحوى الجسد والروح فى وقت واحد ). إذن فى النهايه نقول أن الباحث قد مات .*

*- وبناءا عليه تقولون أيضا أن الله المتجسد مات بخروج الروح البشريه من الجسد رغم أن اللاهوت و الروح لم تمت ( فالله المتجسد الذى يحوى أيضا اللاهوت والناس قد مات ) . إذن فى النهايه أيضا نقول أن الله المتجسد قد مات .*

*- يزيد على ماسبق أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين ولم يفارق الروح أيضا طرفه عين حتى بعد الإنفصال .*


*هل ما سبق صحيح يا أستاذ توما ؟؟؟*

*أرجو إجابه مختصره دون شرح.............. نعم أو لا *

*وإذا كان هناك تصحيح أرجو أن يكون بإختصار شديد أيضا ..*



*إلتمس لى العذر فأنا لا أحب المداخلات الطويله وما أجمل أن نتحدث من العقل .*

*فمن يفهم جيدا يعبر بأقل الكلمات بدون تطويل ممل .*


*أشكرك مقدما أستاذ توما وأنتظر ردك *


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> تؤمنون أن الله المتجسد : لاهوت + ناسوت ( جسد بشرى + روح ونفس بشريه ) حدث بينهم إتحاد كامل دون إختلاط أو إمتزاج


غلط بالطبع كلام غير صحيح
الله المتجسد هو  لاهوت وناسوت ( جسد بشري وروح بشرية ) اتحد بكلاهما الآهوت الروح القدس
فعندما نقول اسلم الروح اي الروح البشرية من اسلمت ولكن الآهوت حافظ على الجسد وعلى الروح من التلف لأنه بقي متحد معهم  وبالتالي من مات هو الناسوت بروحه وجسده اما الآهوت لم يمت ولا يموت فهو يملئ كل مكان في كل زمان ومكان


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*مية مية يا محبة*


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> غلط بالطبع كلام غير صحيح
> الله المتجسد هو لاهوت وناسوت ( جسد بشري وروح بشرية ) اتحد بكلاهما الآهوت الروح القدس
> فعندما نقول اسلم الروح اي الروح البشرية من اسلمت ولكن الآهوت حافظ على الجسد وعلى الروح من التلف لأنه بقي متحد معهم وبالتالي من مات هو الناسوت بروحه وجسده اما الآهوت لم يمت ولا يموت فهو يملئ كل مكان في كل زمان ومكان


 
*لى تعليق بعد إذن أخى الباحث .*

*كون اللاهوت يحافظ على الجسد من التلف فهذا ممكن أن يكون مقبولا, رغم عدم إقتناعنا بالأمر من أساسه .*

*أما أن يحافظ اللاهوت على الروح من التلف !!!!!!!!!!! بصراحه جديده جدااااااااااااا !!!!!!!*

*لم أسمع بذلك فى الأولين ولا الأخرين !!!!! وهل معنى ذلك أن جميع الأرواح التى فارقت أجساد أصحابها قد تلفت !!!!! أمرك غريب وكلامك أغرب وأعجب !!!!!*



*هل معنى إجابتك يا أستاذ محبه أن باقى كلام الأخ الباحث لا إعتراض عليه من جانبكم ؟؟؟؟*

*وأترك أخى الباحث ليستكمل فكرته التى فهمتها جيدااااااااا   *


*سلامات *


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *لى تعليق بعد إذن أخى الباحث .*
> 
> *كون اللاهوت يحافظ على الجسد من التلف فهذا ممكن أن يكون مقبولا, رغم عدم إقتناعنا بالأمر من أساسه .*
> 
> ...


*


المسلمين بدأوا يتحفونا بمصطلحات و باشيائ مضحكة فشكرا لكم...

اترك المجال للاخ الكريم المحبة ليوضح فهو كلامه بالرغم من عارف معناه لكن احتراما له اتركه يرد...



*


*هل معنى إجابتك يا أستاذ محبه أن باقى كلام الأخ الباحث لا إعتراض عليه من جانبكم ؟؟؟؟*

*وأترك أخى الباحث ليستكمل فكرته التى فهمتها جيدااااااااا *


*سلامات *


----------



## ميشيل كامل فهمى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل هكذا ضحى الآب؟؟*

الى صاحب السؤال لو انت فكرت كتير فى الموضوعات اللاهوتيه هتتعب السيد المسيح له المجد قال كلمتين ان لم تصيروا مثل الاطفال لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات و بعدين انت تؤمن بالله الذى لم تراه لماذا لا ن الكون شاهد على ذلك اذن آومن بلاهوت السيد المسيح لان  اعماله و كلامه يثبت ذلك عاوز ابسط لك الموضوع جميع انبياء العهد القديم و حتى النبى الذى انت تؤمن برسالته بلغ بكلام من الله عن طريق الوحى اما السيد المسيح له المجد لم يقل مره و احده قال الله او انه ادعى بان الوحى امره بان يبلغنا ولكن دائما كان يقوال { اما انا فاقول لكم } انه له المجد حينما كان يقيم الموتى او يشفى المرضى او يسيطر على الطبيه او يامر الشياياطين كان يقول لك قم او مد يدك او للبحر ينهره او للشيطان اخرس اذا من الذى يقدر ان يصنع ذلك الا الله اخيرا اقول للك طوبى لمن امنوا و لم يروا ودائما الشك يقود الى الايمان وربنا يرشدك الى الحق فانت مثل توما لانه عندما شك فى قيامة المسيح ظهر له يسوع و جعله يرى و يلمس كل جراحاته


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل هكذا ضحى الآب؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / al_islam_ma7aba 

+++ بالرجوع لسؤالك الأصلى ، إسمح لى بنقل هذه المقتطفات ، من مداخلات سابقة ، عن أسئلة مشابهة :-
*(((((( أولاً )))))) بخصوص كلمة مونوجينيس :-*
++ المسيح هو ال :-  " مونوجينيس  " ، أى الإبن الواحد فى الجوهر مع الآب ، وهذه الكلمة مكونة من : " مونو " ، أى الواحد مع أو المتحد مع ، ومن كلمة : " جينيس " ، أى الطبيعة و الجوهر . ++ والمسيح هو الوحيد الذى يحمل هذا اللقب ، بينما يوجد كثيرون يسمون أبناء بالتبنى ، وليس بالجوهر والطبيعة .
+++ والمسيح كذلك هو ال :-  " لوغوس " ، أى الكلمة أو المنطق والعقل والفهم والحكمة ، المولود أزلياً فى الآب ، إذ يستحيل وجود الآب بدون العقل ولا لمجرد لحظة واحدة .
++++ هذا مختصر الكلام ، والآيات التى تثبت ذلك - من العهدين - كثيرة جداً ، ويمكن الرجوع للأجزاء التى تم إنزالها فى هذا المنتدى المبارك ، من كتيب : رد على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح .
*((((( ثانياً )))))) بخصوص تعبير " إبن الله " :-*
++++++ فإن له أكثر من إستخدام  ، وأكثر من مدلول ، ما بين الجوهرى ، والتجسد ، والتبنى ، كما يلى : --
            (( 1 )) المعنى الجوهرى الإلهى الأزلى الأبدى ، للكلمة من الذات الإلهية . 
            (( 2 )) بمعنى التجسد المعجزى ، بإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لذاته من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، و هو التجسد المكتوب عنه :- [ الكلمة صار جسداً ] يو 1 : 14 ، وأيضاً :- [ فيه يحل كل مـِلء اللاهوت جسدياً ] كو 2: 9 . فصار هذا الناسوت ، ناسوتاً خصوصياً ، لله ، وصار يحمل لقب : " إبن الله " ، ولكن بالتبعية الناتجة عن الخصوصية ، وليس بالجوهر .
           (( 3 )) بمعنى التبنى ، لكل المؤمنين ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- [ أولاد الله ، أى المؤمنين بإسمه ] يو 1: 12 ، فإنهم يسلكون على صورة الله ( أى على شاكلته ) ، فى البر والمحبة للجميع ، بعكس الذين يسلكون على صورة إبليس وشاكلته فى الشر والحقد ، إذ إنه مكتوب :- [ بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون ،  وأولاد إبليس  ، فكل من لا يفعل البر ، ليس من الله ] 1يو 3: 10 .
         +++++ والفارق بين البنوة المعجزية بالتجسد الإلهى ، وبين البنوة بالتبنى ، هو أن الإتحاد المعجزى لللاهوت بالناسوت ، جعله نقياً تماماً من جرثومة الخطية ، إذ جعله فى حالة فائقة السمو  تليق باللاهوت المتحد به ، خلافاً لكل البشر الآخرين - بلا إستثناء - الذين يرثون جرثومة الخطية ، ((والذى يعبـِّر الأخوة الآخرين ، عنه - عندهم - بأن الشيطان ينخس كل إنسان ، إلاّ المسيح )). + فإنه هو المنزه وحده عن المعصية ( أى المعصوم ) ، ولذلك فبنوة هذا الناسوت ، المتحد به اللاهوت ، هى بنوة ثابتة وغير معرضة لإحتمالية السقوط منها ، مثلما يحدث فى حالة البنوة بالتبنى ، والتى يسقط منها الإنسان ، إن عاد للخطية بإختياره وبدون توبة ، إذ يصير متشبهاً - حينذاك - بالشيطان ، ويصبح إبناً له بالمشابهة . + مع إعادة التوكيد على أن التوبة تعيد الإنسان إلى ما كان عليه .
                                    +++ فالنتيجة النهائية ، هى أن المسيح يحمل اللقبين معاً ، من وجهتى النظر المتكاملتين :- 
    + فإنه : " إبن الله " ، بالمعنى اللاهوتى ، الأزلى ، من وجهة النظر إلى لاهوته .
   + وهو : " إبن الله "  ، بمعنى التجسد الإلهى ، ومن وجهة النظر إلى ناسوته ، المتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا إفتراق .
++++++ بينما نحن ، نحصل على البنوة ، من خلال المعمودية ، بتطبيعنا : على صورة الله كشبهه ، فنعود إلى الحالة الأولى التى خلقنا الله عليها .
+++فالمسيح هو ذات صورة الله ، وليس أنه  على صورة الله ، فكلمة صورة الله تعنى جوهره ، مثلما قيل : [ إذ كان فى صورة الله  ... أخلى ذاته آخذاً صورة عبد ]   ، فمثلما أن  : " صورة عبد " تعنى الناسوت فعلاً ، فكذلك : " صورة الله " ، تعنى اللاهوت فعلاً .
+++ بينما آدم ، خلقه الله : على صورته كشبهه ( أى على شاكلته ) . وليس أنه هو  ذات صورته جوهرياً .
*(((((( ثالثاً ))) عن معنى تضحية الآب بالإبن*
+++ فكرة وجود أب  ، وله إبن ، وأن الأب يضحى بالإبن ، مثلما يفعل البعض مع أولادهم الآن ،  هى فكرة بعيدة تماماً عن الحقيقة .
        ( 1 ) فتعبيرات " آب " ، و " إبن " ، لا تعنى نهائياً المعنى الجسدانى  . بل بمعنى روحى خالص .
        ( 2 )  الآب والإبن ، هما  بمعنى ، يمكن تشبيهه -- مع فارق التشبيه -- بولادة النور من النار ، بدون إنفصال ، وبدون فارق زمنى ، وبدون فارق فى الطبيعة والجوهر ، ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق .
          كما يمكن تشبيهه ( مع الفارق ) بتولد الفكر والفهم والحكمة ، فى ذات الإنسان ، بدون إنفصال بين الذات وبين العقل والأفكار.
        (3 ) وبذل الآب للإبن ، ليس بمعنى أن جوهر اللاهوت للإبن قد تأثر ، بل بمعنى أن الناسوت ، الذى إتحد به اللاهوت ، قد مات على الصليب ، بدون أن يكون لذلك أى تأثير فعلى على اللاهوت ، لأنه غير متغير نهائياً . ولكن ما حدث للناسوت ، صار ينسب -- معنوياً فقط -- للاهوت المتحد به . 
+++ وذلك يمكن أيضاً تشبيهه -- مع الفارق-- بأنك عندما تطرق الحديد المحمى بالنار ، فإن الطرق يبدو ، ظاهرياً فقط ، كأنه يحدث للنار ، مع أن النار طاقة ، و لا تتأثر بالطرق نهائياً .
*(((( رابعاً ))))) عن توريث الخطية *
(( 1 ))  التوريث حقيقة قائمة ، فالوالدان يورثان أمراضهما -- كالإيدز -- لأبنائهما ، ويورثان الغنى أوالفقر وجنسية البلد ، وحتى الدين يورثانه لأبنائهما . ++ بل إن الدراسات الحديثة توصلت لأن الطبع يُورَّث ، كالطبع الهادئ أو الهائج ، والمسالم أو العدوانى ، بل وحتى الميول الإجرامية يمكن أن تورث ، فتحملها الجينات .
+++  والقانون الوضعى ، لا يحكم -- ظاهرياً -- على الأبناء ، ولكنه يحملهم -- بطريق غير مباشر -- نتائج أفعال والديهم ، فحكم إلغاء الجنسية والطرد من البلد -- مثلاً -- يمتد تأثيره إلى الأبناء الذين سيلدهم بعد طرده ، وهكذا ، أصبح الحكم سارياً عليهم هم أيضاً .
+++ وكما يرث الأبناء جنسية البلد ومرض الإيدز  ، فهكذا أيضاً  يرثون الطرد من بلد الروحانيين ، ويرثون مرض الخطية .
+++ ومن الحكمة أن نتعامل مع الواقع ، بدلاً من الثورة عليه .
    (( 2  ))  ويسأل البعض عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
            ++ فبنفس المنطق نسأل :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز  وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟    وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى  بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ 
           +++++ إنه :- قانون الوراثة .  
           ++  وهو لا يقتصر على المواصفات الجسدية والعقلية والبيئية ، بل يشمل المواصفات الروحية أيضاً .
           ++ وتوجد دراسات تثبت توريث الصفات الأخلاقية  أيضاً ، مثل العدوانية والميول الإجرامية ، أو هدوء الطبع .
               +++++  إذن ، فالوراثة هى حقيقة قائمة ، شئنا أم أبينا. 
              ++ والعاقل يتعامل مع الواقع ، ولا يضيع وقته فى التذمر .


----------

